# Muslim Posters pls introduce yourself!all other posters also welcome,join in! :)



## Iman

Hi everyone 

What a great new board!  

I was wondering, since see most who have made it here so far are Christian - are there any Muslim posters on FFF?

If so would be interested to hear from you. My husband and I are both Muslim. 

To everyone on the board - whatever God wills, will be. In Islam , the Qur'an states that 'God needs only to say "Be!" and it is' - with the Grace of God we will all get there one day, He needs to only say "Be!" and it is. You never know what He has in store for you an God willing, we will all be blessed with little ones one day soon.

All in my prayers - may we all be blessed with even more patience and strong faith.

Iman xx


----------



## Dibley

Iman,   and a very warm welcome 

Up to now we are all Christian but you're more than welcome to post - as moderator i'd love all people of faith to post here and find support.
Many of things you say are also echoed in the Christian scriptures and we can all be assured that God loves us and has a plan for our lives.

Looking forward to getting to know you 

Dibley


----------



## skybluesarah

Hi Iman, welcome!


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Iman, we'd love to have you join us.


Sasha xxx


----------



## icky

Hi Iman

I am Christian but my hubby is a Muslim!

xxx


----------



## seaweed

Hi Iman, 
Its nice to hear from another muslim sister. Dh and I are both muslims and ttc for over three years now!
We just have to keep our faith in God and be strong. My MIL always tells me that Gods gives difficult tests to those He Loves, to bring them closer to Him!
Keep smiling, and always be patient! Things happen!!!  
seaweed.


----------



## KittenPaws

Salam dear sister Iman, seaweed and all other FF

SubhannAllah (praise be to Allah) today i was thinking of starting a link similar to this. Myself and my DH are both muslim and have been ttc for 5 and half years. Just had our 1st IUI and i am currently on my 2ww. 

One thing i must say that Islam teaches and helps at times of need is patience. Although as humans we struggle with this so much i find that when i make sincere dua (supplication) i find a sense of calm. Surah Maryam in the Quran is a very good starting point. 

Hasbonalli wa nimal wakeel - have your trust in Allah he is sufficient for you. 

Sea weed it is so true. Allah tests you and i always believe that our tests make us stronger. 

This website has really helped me too, i have made some great friends who have become a life support at times of need! 

Look forward to getting to know you all... I pray that we all find happiness in our journeys of IF whatever the challenge will be.


----------



## seaweed

Salaams KittenPaws,
Hope your 2ww is going well. Try and ignore all the little twinges and aches and just be relaxed!   
I'm praying you,,,,,Inshallah 2008 will be our year!
seaweed.


----------



## KittenPaws

Thanks so much. Its so hard to not become obsessed! lol
oh i really hope so!


----------



## KittenPaws

Where are you from seaweed? not the uk?


----------



## Iman

Salaams Seaweed and kittenpaw

Nice to hear from you  alhamdulillah...

I agree this is all test for us - no doubt one of many!- the trick to be paitent insha'allah and be grateful...when Im down in the dumps about TTC its easy to forget all the other lovely things i have in my life...

it is hard though - my patience has been stretched to new limits with TTC and I dont think I was very patient in the first place !    lol....really hard sometimes because my DH's family has soooooooooo many babies in it - 2 more due this year, one born last week...but insha'allah it will be us soon...

Hi also to everyone else - thank you for your messages  its nice to know we all trying hard to stay strong though our faith....God has a funny way of surprising us sometimes and working in ways we don't know...just gotta keep the faith and be strong!

xx


----------



## Tokii

Salam,

Can I join as well. I'm a muslim too and we've been trying for nearly three years.

Kittenpaws, Insha Allah this will be it.

I had an ICSI tx last year which was negative and planning on having another one this year as well.

Iman, yes it does try ur patience. It's not easy at all and especially having friends, cousins all having babies in the space that we've been married just rubs it in as well. I'm thinking of fasting Mondays and thursdays again cos I used to before.


----------



## seaweed

Salaams all  
Nice to see there quite a few of us here.......welcome Tokii 
No I'm not from the UK KittenPaws, I'm actually in Kenya.

And here there is no set protocol on treatment, it just depends on yuor consultant and if you can afford the treatment.
If this cycle of Clomid fails for me, I'll probably have an IUI done next cycle!    

I'm just feeling down in the dumps today, my SIL who got married after me is expecting her 2nd in two years and yet again I'm faced with the same ol' questions...."what are you waiting for?"   

Although we are told that we should always feel genuinely happy for others when good things happen to them in order to be happy ourselves, it just gets mighty hard sometimes.
seaweed!


----------



## KittenPaws

Salam all, 

Welcome Tokii- of course you can! all welcome on here. Im sorry your tx didnt work out. InshAllah (god willing)  we will all make dua (prayer) that it all works out. (ps i like to do my word translations so all feel welcome). 

It is really hard, last year 2 of my sils were pg and had their babies at the same time. One had only been married 6 months, i had been married 5 and half yrs , it hurts but Allahu Alim (God knows best) and has a plan for us all. 

Its best to ignore such comments, as people will always ask and they have no idea of the situation. Tell them it is from Allah when he is ready i will be ready. 

Seaweed sorry no sucess so far, i just had my 1st iui so hopefully i will be able to support you with anything you need to know. 

Iman is so right, we should look at the good things we have in life. But sometimes it is so hard. Especially when its something you want so much! I have always been a very impatient person but Subhannalah i have learnt and with my DH we have built a great marriage that is stronger because of it . 

Where are you guys based Iman and Tokii? im a londoner!  

Love + salams to all

xoxo


----------



## Tokii

Salam all,

Kittenpaws, I live in Surrey, just moved not too long ago from East London. Where in London do you reside?

Seaweed, I'm sorry, I'm very positive it will work out for us all and pls look on the brighter side. Things might be look bleak now but trust in Allah and it will happen for you.


----------



## skybluesarah

Ladies,

I'm not a Muslim, but just wanted to say how nice it is to see that not just Christianity is represented on this site.


----------



## Iman

Salaams Seaweed and Toki and Kittenpaw

Im in West London - kitthenpaw what part of London are you in??

Toki - I know how you are feeling...I dont think I ever really knew just what this hadith meant until TTC...:

*Narrates Anas
"None of you will have faith till he wishes for his (Muslim) brother what he likes for himself."

- Prophet Muhammad (PBUH)
(Sahih Bukhari)*

My DH's cousin had her first baby last week. In the time me and DH have been married ( almost 3 years ) ( we have been TTC 2 and 1/2) she met, got engaged, organised the wedding, got pregnant and given birth! I am very happy for her but it makes me feel sad for us too...

This helps me to remember and stay positive though insha'allah

*For truly with hardship comes ease; truly with hardship comes ease. (94:5-6)*

feel free to PM me...all in my du'a...

xx.

p.s. Sarah thank you for such sweet and welcoming comment !


----------



## Iman01

Hi Everyone, 

This is my first time on here so I'm hoping I do this right! I'm feeling a bit down at he moment as my first IVF cycle has ended as none of the eggs (ALL 9 MATURE) were fertilised. Just feel so let down as just wanted the chance to get to embryo transfer stage Trying to be strong and keep my faith in Allah as he knows best. But it's really hard. Me and DH feel no-one understands the pain we are going through. People just expect us to carry on normally and just 'get on with it.' We have to be the ones smiling happily all the time and no tlet anything get to us. We're told to carry on praying and if it doesn't happen 'there are other options'. What other options?!!!! I don't even want to think about that now. I feel like I'm grieving for something and I don't even know what. I am really grateful for everything I have in my life but feel my nose is always rubbed in it when DH sister is around with the kids. No-one understands how hard it is for me.  The grandparents can't see beyond the kids-everything revolves around them-we can't even get round to having an adult conversation! Anyway got my review with the consultant in a few weeks and hopefully try again in a few months.

I think we'll be referred for ICSI next time as although DH had a great sperm count and all eggs were of good quality for some reason they didn't fertilise.

Looking forward to getting to know people on FF and help each other through these hard times.


----------



## Dibley

Hi Iman 01 

So sorry to hear that none of your eggs fertilised-you must have been devastated hearing the news - Big Hugs  It's a hard journey but you're not alone  I was told that your first IVF is very much a trial run - expensive one though  - I'm sure when you have your review with your doctor he/she will come up with a successful plan for your next go. Great news that you got nine mature eggs and believe me ICSI will make sure your eggs fertilise next time round 

Anyway as board moderator just wanted to welcome you to Fertility Friends - this is a great place for support and advice - the girls on every board are just lovely 
Of course I'm pleased you've found the Religion & Infertility Board but if you want to post on the other boards you'll be made most welcome  
A good place to start is to share your story on the Introductions Board:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=10.0

From here you will be directed to other boards where other girls will have had similar disappointments but who have gone on to have success 

If you have any other questions please don't hesitate to ask. 
I'm a Christian - yet see this board as people of faith supporting each other on the difficult infertility journey. 
Your in my thoughts & prayers  Dibley


----------



## seaweed

Salaams all!
Welcome Iman01 
You've come to the right place, I read your post and somehow I felt as though you were talking about my feelings too. It gets really hard to express ourselves especially when you feel so alone. But you're not alone here. Many of us are going through the same day to day struggles and disappointments. Here you can just let it out!

I understand the pressure we get from our relatives, however unsaid they might be.....sometimes I wonder whether I'm so desperately ttc just so I can finally feel like I fit in with the whole community   and also to get the attention away from me.....its hard to walk into a room and all the discussions turns to fertility treatments and how we have to be patient and how everyone is praying for you and ...............................I can just go on and on and on........................  

But then, like Iman said, we tend to easily forget all the wonderful things we have in our lives when faced with difficulties.....I for one have a wonderful DH, he's patient and soft spoken and I dont think i could manage going through all this with anyone else but him. He helps me keep my faith and sanity when I go   
seaweed


----------



## KittenPaws

Welcome iman01- I am so sorry to hear this. You know every single thing you wrote sounds exactly like my life. Exactly the same as me re:family and grandparents. Everyone googling and ga ga over the babies then they turn to me and say "dont worry your turn soon" that makes it so much worse. I just want to cry but i cant give ppl that much of me because then i feel pitied, what a viscious circle. 
But as we say Allah knows best, there is a reason for everything. We dont understand the wisdom in it. InshAllah you will all be rewarded for your patience. 

Dibley, thanks for your welcome msg. I think this website is fab and this board is really a good idea. Seems people can come together with common links of faith rather than fight over religion  


Tokki/iman i live in east london. We should try and arrange a meet up lunch for all us lovely ladies. What do u think? 

Hi seaweed-how are you? 

Me im just blah! Just want to know if its a bfn or bfp ... 1 week till test!


----------



## Iman01

Hi, 

Thanks Dibley for your sweet welcoming message-yes I'm looking to post on some other boards to see if anyone else has been through this. 

I'm off work the rest of this week as my ET should have been today & I'd booked the whole week off to recover/rest from EC & ET. Well it didn't quite work out that way............& don't even want to think about work yet. My boss has been understanding-kind of but can you believe the cheek of it she asked if I was paying for my IVF? Should it matter? I've been TTC for 5 years and me & DH pay all our taxes! It's about time I benefited from the NHS-I don't use any other services. Anyay I know I've digressed!

I'm feeling bit better this morning though I have to confess I'm in bed! Might even get dressed today.

DH has gone to work and bless him he is finding it tough but is there for me all the time. We got our call about the non fertilisation at 10.30am on Tuesday and he couldn't face going to work. Yesterday his boss although knowing everything said it should really be an UNAUHORISED ABSCENCE! Can you believe it and then made out he was doing him a really big favour by letting him have the day as his own annual leave. Some people just don't get it. All in all two tactless bosses-great when you're going through everything else.

Thanks to everyone who replied to my message-can't remember your names yet 

Take care


----------



## KittenPaws

Oh bless, take it easy and just rest. The emotional toll can be so much harder than the physical...

Dont even worry about bosses  mine asked me the day before my IUI can i rearrange for another date? Seriously NO IDEA!!!!!

Take it easy, here if you need to chat  

KP


----------



## Iman

Salaams Iman01

Good name! lol...Iman is not my real name though just my screen name here...still good choice! Yep you have come to the right place, I havent been using FF that long either really but Im finding it really useful and informative and I think this new board is great!

Kittenpaw  - yeah sounds great to meet up sometime insha'allah! we could have a lovely lunch..anyone else want to join us? Unfortunately I am sure theres lots more muslim ladies having probs TTC and who live in or near London...

I soooooo know what everyone is saying with the family pressures and everyone going "when are you gonna have kids" or "im making du'a for you" and looking at me with pity...I KNOW I am being over-sensitive sometimes but Ive also been on the end of some not very subtle comments too! So much to deal with last year, this year more to come....people having their first and I cant help feel so sad for us that it hasnt happened yet and worse, that it may not ever happen...I just want to have a child that is half me half DH that we can raise together and I can know what its like to be a mother and DH a father...This weekend we are going to see newborn of DH's cousin which will be lovely but I know its gonna result in more pity looks....the grandmother of the baby seems oblivious that her well-meaning  comments can be hard to swallow somtimes. No-one except immediate family knows of DH's zero count...but I know they are speculating...

Im making du'a all the time but I feel bad that my du'a only sometimes consists of selfish wants for me and DH...I know this is all a test but its such a test and me and DH have been through so many already ( another story/stories! ) 

Anyway sorry for the self-indulgent rant...now I feel bad about that too cos I have read we should bear our tests without complaint or bothering others...but if I didn't get it all out somtimes I think I would go nuts!

May Allah swt bestow on us all His Mercy.

Wasalaams xx


----------



## amberjade

Hi all (salams) can i join too? I am always on this website its so great i gain so much knowledge and have been on other boards in the past and have made some great e-mail friends too.  

I'm so chuffed that this board has been created i really did think all these 12 long hard years that i was the only one...   i'm about to start my 4th IVF and it really does not get any easier. I know that when Allah swt wills us to be parents it will happen just like that, but its natural to keep trying isn't it. 

I'm so pleased to see other ladies coming onto this thread too, after all we are all in the same boat! My duahs always include all those wanting children May Allah(swt) grant all our duas and we become mummy's and daddy's Inshallah.  

I really do not have anyone within my family to talk to about my infertility EVERYONE has babies except us and its so hard, DH is so understanding which is a blessing. 

Anyway i look forward to getting to know you all... seriously i have a big chessy smile on my face now  i don't feel alone anymore!

Amberjade


----------



## Tokii

Salam ladies,

Take heart Iman 01, Some bosses aren't helping matters at all. when you go back for ur consultation, you'll be well informed about what didn't go well


We paid through our noses for the first tx, it was at UCH but Thank God  when we moved last year cos the last GP didn't understand a thing at all and and then was bent on us waiting and waiting but eventually got us reffered but it wasn't to be cos it was negative. Anyway our new GP got my bloods all done n DH's SA as well and guess what got us referred so quick all this happpened when I saw hiim during the Xmas break. Alhamdullah so what I'm waiting for now is for A/f to rear its head so I can have an HSG to check i',m not blocked all on NHS. 

Girls it's been a journey but I believe there will be a light at the end of the tunnel. Last week my cousin had her second baby , the first was on my wedding day less than two years ago. It seems everyone is popping apart from me. The only person that knows what I'm going through apart from DH is my mum. my MIL doesn't even know about DHs low count as well. She's always asking me about my A/F and think i'm doing it purposely. Last year she came over she was blaming me and my mum and I'm dreading her coming over this year.


Kittenpaws any symptoms at all. TELL us if u feel anything.


----------



## Tokii

Welcome to the thread amberjade. Have you been doing anything extra to prepare your body for ur forthcoming tx.


----------



## Dibley

Just wanted to pop onto the thread and say   and welcome to AmberJade 
I hope everything goes well as you prepare for your 4th IVF - you're in my thoughts and prayers 
This thread does seem to be growing - which is absolutley fantastic! You're certainly NOT alone 

If any of you ladies have idea or suggestions on what to include on the board please feel free to pm me  

God bless all - Dibley (your friendly board moderator)


----------



## amberjade

Salam Tokii

Thanks for the welcome  i have taken a year out in that time lost about 2 stone so got my BMI down to 22, and have decided to go for acupuncture, as its something i haven't tried before. I just have to give it a go  

Sorry to hear about your MIL mines EXACTLY the same always interfering but never understanding, needless to say everyone knows i'm the one to blame. Ive developed such a thick skin over the years that comments just bounce right off   

Amber


----------



## amberjade

Awh Thanks Dibley, its so nice to be here ! 

Amber


----------



## seaweed

Salaams All!

This thread is surely picking up. Guess we all needed people who could understand us!

KittenPaws...I'm good...due for a PCT test tomorrow, hope it all goes well. Hows your 2ww going so far?

Unfortunately (or should I say fortunately) my MIL does not interfere at all........its like she has just decided to keep all quiet about it, pretend everything alls okay. Sometimes I wish she would just ask me.............then I would have the pleasure of telling her that its not me with the problem but her son!!!!!!!!!!!    lol(Okay that just me being mean!  ) But DH always tells me that if anyone should give me a hard time I should say that he's the one with the problem!  
seaweed!


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Hi

What a lovely thread!

I am Christian (although not practising at the moment....) and my DH is Muslim.

We live in Turkey (DH's home country, I'm English) and are hoping to bring up our daughter by teaching her about both religions, and then let her decide when she's old enough which one is for her. Luckily both DH & me, and our families, are quite relaxed about religion, and no-one is interested in forcing their views onto others. In fact, it's quite interesting to see how many similarities there are in both religions, particularly regarding morals. 

Anyway, my question is...can anyone see any potential problems raising our child this way? 

Good luck to you all on your journies. May all your prayers be answered


----------



## KittenPaws

Hi ladies not too much time for personals.

Welcome newbies and everyone...

Sugar-oooooh i love turkey. I went Istanbul last year, beautiful place. We stayed very close to the blue mosque, was fab! Loved Aya Sofia one of my favourites to visit and the boat on the marmara to princes islands! I wanna come back! 

Ahhh the MIL!! Well mine hasnt said much recently, but initially she used to crack jokes and say she should go get a new daughter inlaw, and i used to cry so much! But now she doesnt say anything cos i cracked it and DH sent me back home for about 5 months because his family were stressing me and other things, i missed him but in that time got therapy and now feel so much stronger and dont give a damn. She realises now she should fear God and not say such things. I know she never meant to be very cruel but she doesnt realise the pain it caused me and her own son. 

I am now the only one within my inlaws to not have a child. I just feel pathetic and i hate the fact i am so obvious and their pitiful eyes.


----------



## Iman01

Salaams All, 

First want to say a big welcome to Amber-you're on the right site here & Insha'llah I'm sure we an all help each other through.

Iman-yes you're right Iman01 is only my screen name!I forgot when I chose it that there was already an Iman on here. Sorry...................didn't mean to hijack your name!

Kittenpaws- I totally agree with your comments about the pity looks I feel like I get them all the time. I feel like I get watched if I'm holding a baby.....let's all see the look on her face..............not nice


Thankfully my MIL is great & doesn't interfere. I've come to the point when I just want to talk about infertility to my DH and ONLY people who have/are in that situation. I guess I've come to the conclusion that if you've never been there you can't really understand.

Then there's the weddings...........anyone else get that?? I always have the same ones come up to me & say 'Any good news yet'!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I feel like screaming in their face. I'm already planning how to handle it this year & give a sarcastic reply. Believe me I've done it before! I can see the look on their faces now........What a disrespectful girl/woman!!!!!!!!


----------



## KittenPaws

Weddings are fab! Once i went to pray upstairs and the old bats were asking how old i was, how long married... then... "no children?" , "not yet, still studying/working" ... Oh the faces! 

I dont care anymore, i once said to my SILs mother inlaw "are you gonna look after them?" my MIL nearly fell over, and they all looked at me , i laughed and walked off. 

Give them something to talk about i say!!!!


----------



## amberjade

Hello all, Hope everyone is ok on the beautiful sunnny day  

Can't do personals as still trying to remeber you all, but hope seaweed, kittenpaws 2 x Iman and sugar are all good ! (sorry if i have missed anyone)! 

Well girls you all sound extremely confident when dealing with "people" i feel abit scared....     - hope i don't step out of line on this board !! 

Good luck to all those testing soon. Hope you get your Dreams. 

Amber
xx


----------



## Iman

KittenPaws said:


> Weddings are fab! Once i went to pray upstairs and the old bats were asking how old i was, how long married... then... "no children?" , "not yet, still studying/working" ... Oh the faces!
> 
> I dont care anymore, i once said to my SILs mother inlaw "are you gonna look after them?" my MIL nearly fell over, and they all looked at me , i laughed and walked off.
> 
> Give them something to talk about i say!!!!


Ooh I can relate to that! One Auntie turned to her daugheters' MIL and said in front of me " married, no children...." <pity look> the MIL looked at me and said " how long have you been married?" I said " 3 years - its seems longer but its really not that long" ( i.e. get lost!!) and they just b oth went "oh......" and looked at me...this all happened cos I was holding my cousins's 6 month old who went to sleep on me....I was really enjoying holding her and not really thinking about mine and DH's TTC issues until that point....then they brought it all home and made me feel sad about holding her. i had to give her back to her mum and go make some tea to avoid not bursting into tears/punching someone!

I cant stand it all! all the comments. My DH escapes cos men dont seem to talk about that kind of thing...lucky him! Theres even one person who keeps asking when we are gonna have kids - and I feel like saying to her perhaps when you grow a bit of tact!!

People also like to give well -meaning advice - stupid things like "hold lots of babies and then you will get pregnant!" this from practicing muslims who KNOW that everything comes from Allah and Allah only and only happens when He will its...not silly tricks and old wives tales...! grr!! Having children is SUNNAH because its not possible for us all to have children!! not fard. Prophet Muhammed pbuh only had children with 1 of his wives - n not all! Zakariyyah pbuh and his wife waited YEARS for a child, as did Ibrahim pbuh and his wife.....you dont have to get pregnant the night of the Nikah!!! some of the best role models in Islam were tested with infertility or long wait to have a child!! This whole " get pregnant first month" nonsense is cultural.....so also is the assumption that it must be the woman who has the problem if a couple dont conceive...and as for all the ignorance surrounding sexual histroy and use of contraception in the past...ooh Im gonne be quiet now cos I m just getting worked up!!!

Anyway - this thread has turned out to be a great place to meet you all sisters  masha'allah very happy to see you all here....May Allahswt bless us with patience and gratitude and guide us to the straight path, ameen.

Jummah Mubarek

Wasalaams xx


----------



## KittenPaws

You are so right, people who have no clue and understanding are the ones who make such comments. 

Be strong, make dua and may Allah bless us all. I will try and put a dua up here next week. InshAllah it will help us all.

Read surah maryam and muzzamil they are very rewarding inshallah. 

PS so wanna go home now got cracking headache!!!


----------



## Iman01

Amberjade & Kittenpaws I really know where you're coming from.  I've been introduced several times by my friend's mum as this is my daughter's friend-she's got no kids. I don't even have a name. Just she's been married so long & why don't you pray for her.........pity looks all round.......And then when I came back from Hajj few years ago......oh well you've done that maybe you can have kids now..........What?!!!!!!!!!!

Also been told lose weight & it'll happen. Don't get me wrong I'm not really big....just your average 14.......is that why there's 20 stone women getting pregnant!

It's so frustrating. Just wanted to ask really if anyone gets the support they want from their own mumI feel like I'm not understood & half the time she doesn't even know what ivf is about. Not blaming her-I keep saying I can do whatever I can but at the end of the day it's up to Allah. 

Salaams & Hi to all


----------



## icky

wow, the discussion is really hotting up here!
I have problems with my MIL (doesn't help she is thousands of miles away in Pakistan). well I should we don't get any support from hubbys side of the family. His mum came to visit last summer she arrived a couple of days before we got our BFN with our 1st ICSI. she never asked how we were or offered any support, in fact she even had the cheek to say we hadn't made her welcome!!  I was fuming.

Hope everyone is well and you are all in my prayers

xxx


----------



## seaweed

Salaams All,

Can't believe it, I've also been introduced time and time again as the daughter in law who hasn't had any kids...... make dua for her in your swalah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   
last night my MIL was on the phone with her dear DIL in Dubai (the one expecting her 2nd in 2 years) telling her what she shoud and should'nt do during the first trimester and when she saw me she quickly told her that they'll talk later she cant talk right now.! That is after i've heard part of the conversation. apparently I' not supposed to know that she is preggy because I might feel bad or maybe they reckon I may be bad luck!   

Oh and I've also had babies being dumped on me becoz, "it might help the process" RIGHT!  and I had someone bring me dried octopus and some funny looking roots too    which apparently I was to boil and drink. 

It's obvious we have all grown thick skins and no longer feel so offended. 

I read Surah Maryam every morning after Fajr and it really helps carry the day!
seaweed (venting)


----------



## Fiffi

Salaams and Hello to all,

I just want to share my story with you in the hope that you could draw some strength from it. 

I have had tx for 8 years, 4 IVFs, 2 IUIs, one which ended in an m/c. I was nearing 40 so my DH and I decided perhaps we should just accept that this was not meant to be and move on. But we never gave up hope altogether. I then went for an Umrah (for non-muslims members this is a sort of a mini-pilgrimage) and to be honest, I did not just pray for a baby but I also prayed that if I was not meant to have children, God please give me strength to cope with it. About 9 months later, to our pleasant shock,  I found out that I was pregnant naturally.

So have faith, whichever religion you follow, or even if you do not, have faith in yourselves and be strong. I always thought that my kind of happy ending only happened to "someone else that you read about in a magazine"...I never thought it would happen to ME but it did. Miracles do happen. Be strong.

All my good wishes and prayers,

Farah
xx


----------



## seaweed

Salaams All!

Thanks fiffi, thats really inspiring! And quite motivating......................whether motivatingin the sense that it makes me want to go for Umrah (Just kidding!  or to keep hoping and strengthen our faith in Allah (SWT)
seaweed


----------



## Fiffi

lol Seaweed..I think at the end of the day it doesnt matter where we pray....at home or in Mecca...Allah (SWT) listens to all of us. 

Btw, I can understand your predicament with your in-laws. I was born abroad although living in the UK now and I stopped holidaying in my native country because I could not stand people giving me advice/pity/contempt because I didn't have any children. Mine didn't come from in-laws but from aunties/cousins etc. I didnt go to see my own parents (who still live there) for 4 years because I couldn't stand any of it. (It was 16 years since we got married that Sarah was born).

In the end, I was so frustrated that when I went for Umrah most of the time I didnt pray for a baby--I just prayed that God give me the strength to cope with all of it!! Honestly. 

Inshallah, it will work for all of you.

Sugar, if you are reading this - I know a family where the dad is a Muslim and the mum a Christian and they taught both religions to the children. The only difference is that instead of praying to Jesus (as Christians normally do) the kids were taught to pray for Jesus. I don't know if it would make it easier for them to decide in the end (they are still 9 and 12 years old) but both  are lovely kids and very spiritually aware. 

Salaams to everyone.

Farah
xx


----------



## KittenPaws

MashAllah Farah that is such an inspirational story.

I just had my 1st IUI an it was a BFN- Allahu Alim Allah knows best and Ishallah we will all be blessed either in this life or the Akirah. 

I know that whatever happens i dont want to become obsessed and just want to be happy with DH. 

Ive got to the point i dont give a toss what ppl say! Just think they are very ignorant people. My inlaws have been amazing this past week, i think it has hit them how much of a struggle this journey is. My MIL took the bfn harder than us suprsingly she saw me and dh and got so emotional we had to comfort her. It was nice to see that for once people may have a little more understanding.


----------



## Iman

Assalaamu alaikum everyone

so glad to see this thread is still going! when i created it I did not anticipate such a response masha'allah!

kittenpaws - very sorry to hear that sis.  Hope you are ok insha'allah. Maybe it was not the right time just yet for you insha'allah - Allah swt is the Best of Planners. You are in my du'a 

farah - a really inspirational story! thank you for sharing. Your daughter masha'allah is so cute! we are thinking about Umrah insha'allah - not cos of TTC but because I am beginning to feel bad we are going on these holidays and spending money on them and really we could do something much more motivational and beneficial....maybe next year insha'allah ( depending on how this year goes!) we are caught between whether to go Umrah or Hajj insha'allah...

seaweed - dried octopus!!   err..ok?!? lol...its amazing the stuff people come out with and although they mean well they can be so insensitive. Be strong sis and keep making your du'a. It is said in the hadith ( I will try and find it and post it) that Allah swt loves to be asked and each du'a that is not answered is added to your book....so much so that on the Day of J, a man will be handed their book and say " this is not mine!" because it will be so heavy with the reward for each du'a that could not be answerd....imagine that?? woweeeeee....

Me - Im good alhamdulillah. Just trying to to take each day as it comes..Got to wait til June before we know if the Tamoxifen has worked on DH. Im facing up slowly to the very possibility that it won't and have been researching adoption insha'allah although of course I never stop dreaming of that elusive BFP and a wonderful miracle from Allah swt...... 
Good news is my HSG and ultrasound showed clear tubes and healthy womb ( bar 2 v small polyps that apparently of no real concern) and in fact I was told I 'ovulate beautifully' and are 'prone to twins' ( good medical terms there! lol..) just need a little mercy from Allah swt for my poor DH and his swimmers Insha'allah

take care all and stay in touch

xxx

p.s. for reasons for those who don't know, dont want to exclude or put anyone off from joining in, here are some of the devotional Arabic phrases - sorry, say them without thinking sometimes that others may not know what Im nattering on about! lol...heres an explanation anyway...

Insha'allah - God willing
Alhamdulillah - All praise is due to God
Masha'allah - As Allah swt wills it
Du'a - prayers ( supplications)
Assalaamu alaikum - may the peace and blessing of Allah swt be upon you
err.. can't think of anymore!


----------



## Fiffi

Salaams everyone..

Iman, I hope the Tamoxifen works for your DH. Although it has a low success rate, it nevertheless has A success rate so be strong. Inshallah, it will work.

Kittenpaws - I am so sorry to hear your news. Have Faith..inshallah, it will be your turn soon. I will remember you in my prayers.

You may already know these du'as but incase anyone doesn't...this is something I was told to recite and it helped me keep my faith and stay calm
during the difficult times. 




"Rabbi hab li min ladunka dhurriyyatan tayyibatan innaka samee' al-du'aa' (Al-'Imran 3:3

..."O my Lord! Grant me from You, a good offspring. You are indeed the All-Hearer of invocation.


"RABBI LAA TAD’ARNEE FARDAN WA ANTA KHAYRUL WAARITHEEN

O Lord, do not leave me alone (childless), though You are the best of inheritors.
(AMBIYAA: 89) 

hugs to all
F
xx


----------



## KittenPaws

Welcome Barbie doll! 

Of course you can join! Look forward to getting to know you 

Your baby is beautiful Mashallah.. How long were you ttc before your miracle?


----------



## KittenPaws

Wsalam, 

Im so happy for you, your little by-line is so right , after evey hardship comes ease. 

Well at the moment we are doing IUI privately at LFC in Harley Street. Alhamdulillah we are blessed to be able to do this. I just had one failed cycle on 13th March, start again very soon IA. Me and DH decided to do 3 cycles and if still no success then we will do IVF. We are booked to do one free IVF cycle at BARTs in London so im going to take it, and then we will go back to LFC if that doesnt work either. But i am hopeing IUI does! 

I actually went to Zita West was there for a while before i began IUI to sort out nutrients, diet etc. It was really helpful i saw Mel the nutrionist & Jane Knight the Fertility Nurse. They helped Dh to sort out his little swimmers. No more cycling or working out till exhaustion at the gym. he was cycling to and from work everyday = 80 mins a day + going gym 3 x a week, and football x 4 a week. We got it down to no cycling, gym 3 x a week but mild workouts & football twice a week. Alhamdulillah he has had all good results, althought there was nothing before they say the best possible result is what we should aim for. 

So going to get my meds again this week and IA start 2nd IUI shortly.... making lots n lots of dua!!!

Do you live in London? 

xoxoxo


----------



## Maarias

Salaams ladies,
Just wanted to say how nice it is to see this thread - I'm a muslim too, and have already been blessed with a beautiful little boy who is now 2.

We've just started an unmedicated FET at ARGC after a bfn in December...

I've really found it inspiriational to read this thread... Alhamdulillah.

Take care girls,
Mariax


----------



## KittenPaws

Welcome Maarias! 

Look forward to getting to know you....

inshallah may this tx be a sucess xox


----------



## KittenPaws

Thank you!

Well we did, it is a bit obvious for us. Ive been married over 6 years now! Everyone has had children in the family, and so we came out with it. To be honest i dont care! So what, im not embarressed. I dont need to give intimate details, but say we are having fertility tx (thats just to family). Everyone on the outside work etc, i dont say anything. None of their business. My friends know too, of course. You need someone to talk to. 

I took annual leave on my tx. I will again for this one. but if it comes time for us to have IVF then all the time off i have is special leave (i work for the NHS and they give 1 cycle of IVF time off as special leave). So thought id keep it for the possibility of IVF. IUI isnt too bad re:time off. In total last time i took 2 half days for scan and 2 full days for IUI (just cos it was a thursday so i made it a long ol' weekend)  

Of course it is a miracle! Did people not ask you for all those yrs why you had no children? Your family? DH family? the dreaded MIL!! lol... Alhamdulillah im very lucky our family doesnt say anything, they just be supportive. My SIL was so upset our last cycle failed my other SIL said she just sat there sobbing saying please allah give them a baby. Ok now im teary!


----------



## Iman

Assalaamu alaikum girls and welcome to barbiedoll and Maarias

Alhamdulillah I am loving this thread! come on we gotta get to 100 posts then we can have little party!! lol...

Maarias so lovely to hear you have been blessed with a little one and Barbiedoll too...bet they are super cute. Allah swt is Best of Planners and Most Merciful - he gives us these miracles its amazing...

On the subject of telling or not telling people whats going on - well we are subject to the usual questions and comments too....I have become an expert at saying 'insha'allah, when the time is right' and smiling broadly....Both me and DH are quite private people and although I want my best friend to know and I know I can trust her to keep schtum, since our problem is DH-related I haven't told her to respect his wishes and blushes ( if you know what I mean.) Only both our immediate family ( parents and siblings know) because they should know I feel and I do need to talk to my Mum sometimes. Both my mum and my MIL are of course upset for us but they dont mention it too much thankfully as I need to get on with other areas of my life and not dwell on things. DH is still taking Tamoxifen and vitamins every morning....we are fit and healthy masha'allah but we keep trying to eat well and do exercise - I did a yoga DVD tonight which was great! 

Anyway keep in touch girls - sorry been a bit distant last few days but promise to check in regularly insha'allah....

take care

Wasalaams


----------



## KittenPaws

Indeed! This thread is great. I was saying we should organise a meet up. 

Anyone interested?


----------



## Fiffi

Salaam everyone,

Hope all of you are doing good. Nice to meet you here Barbie doll. Your little one is scrumptious 

And nice to meet you too Maaria. Was your little one in the SCBU initially? Mine was in the NICU for nearly 3 months but then she was born at the end of the 26th week so was extremely pre-term. Alhamdlillah she is doing ok now.

Hi Iman, Kittenpaws , ah what a blessing to have a supportive family. We were married for 16 years before Sarah
arrived. I think I had to develop such a thick-skin that it would defy medical science ! lol. Honestly, I dont know
how I survived those 16 years. 

I am off on holiday next month to the Maldives. I am really dreading the 10 hour flight
as its Sarah's first trip abroad and I dont know how she's going to behave herself. I am taking a night flight
so Inshallah, she'll sleep. 

hugs
Farah


----------



## KittenPaws

Wslam! Oh lucky lucky you! I have been eating DH brains- we need a holiday. But no time with all the tx coming up. I think if we get no sucess with IUI before the IVF we must go on a holiday (says she who spent 5 months in OZ and returned in Nov) lol....  Also 10 hours on a flight isnt to bad- imagine 23 !!!! lol, i laugh when i think of the day IA when i get to take my babies home to OZ to visit my family, how fun 23 hours in flight and about 8-10 hours transit!!!! Oh goody....  

Yeah i think the family became supportive after my psychotic outbursts last year! I then had to go away for a bit and went home to be with my mum. After my return i think they realised just how great the effect of it all is. So now they dont ask or make AS MANY stupid comments, lol. 

Mashallah i always think of your story it is truely a miracle of Allah. I told my DH about it , he was amazed too.


----------



## Fiffi

I can understand the psychotic outbursts...had several myself especially when it was suggested that we move to an Islamic country and DH takes a second wife!   Luckily DH said that one wife was all he could handle.....he can't deal with another..   smart man!

xx


----------



## KittenPaws

Oh my! How insensitive! Are they serious! That is an awful thing to say. I would have gone loopy!!! 

I think that infertility is a subject that many people from the "older generations" and certain cultures do not understand. They come out with all sorts. Getting another wife isnt always the answer, what if the male has the issue? They dont really think it through now do they?


----------



## KittenPaws

you jet setters! so jealous right now, i want a holiday! 

I am indeed! born and bred down under, moved here when i married DH! All my family is still there, but alhamdulillah im quite lucky i go home every year and was there for a long time last year. I miss everyone so much tho, but as the yrs go on you get more used to it.


----------



## Maarias

Wsalam ladies,
Fifi - DS was in NNU for 3 and a half weeks, but alhamdulillah he's always been well, and no trouble at all, I really really feel blessed in that respect. Lucky you going off to the Maldives...a friend of mine has just come back from there and loved it, as did her little boy!  

I'm desperate for a holiday too, but with a failed cycle that's already set us back by around 6 grand, and now this one we're really stretched financially. I don't like to complain about it too much as we're just been very lucky in other respects but just wish I could produce more kids without having to go bankrupt whilst doing it like 'normal' people do...

Take care girls,
you're all in my thoughts and prayers xx
Mx


----------



## KittenPaws

Haaahaaa! Internet romance it was! We dont tell people that usually ! Just say we met through family, cos my family was not prepared to say that. So we just said oh it was a friend of my granfathers who suggested the match. 

It was a weird thing, cant believe how it all happened. But Alhamdulillah Allah has given me a wonderful husband. Im sure everyone thinks that of their DHs! But Alhamdulillah i think i couldnt do this with anyone else so im glad i have him to go thru all this with. 

We are complete oposites in every way so its amazing that we connected. My family was really shocked i chose someone like him, beard and all! lol


----------



## KittenPaws

Thank you! Nop no family here! It took a long time to adapt. Now im settled with a nice job, finished uni and have my own friends etc its so much easier. I have my own life and we live seperately than my inlaws. I lived with them just under 2 years until we finished renovating our house (took so long was a mammoth task) and now its just me and DH. Better that way, dont see myself as someone who could live with MIL & FIL forever! As much as we got on etc, its too hard. I like things a certain way etc... I like the fact that my house is mine and DHs space. 

I remind him of the "sacrifices" i made when im mad at him! lol


----------



## Fiffi

Kitten...that's so beautiful. You are right though about having your own place....much as my MIL is lovely, I dont think I can live in "her house" for long..

Barbie..actually, I was born in the Maldives and half my family still lives there. So this is the first trip since Sarah was born..so in a way you are right..I can have the last laugh now   Btw, abt the second wife, ..I think I am such a demanding wife that DH worries about how he'll cope with another one. lol. Ooops..I dont mean like that lol   

Maarias... its so good to know your DS is doing well. It's amazing how tough these little ones are.


----------



## KittenPaws

Oh thats great- you enjoy your holiday! MashAllah its going to be so nice for everyone to see your beautiful little girl. 

Are you living with your MIL at the moment? 

Oh re 2nd wife- my DH always says one headache is enough!! lol


----------



## Fiffi

No, We live on our own..just DH, myself and Sarah.....  I did live with MIL when we initially got married but that was a long time ago...


----------



## KittenPaws

Oh thats good! Im just running off now to a meeting so hopefully will chat with you ladies later. So happy this thread happened.... Iman we love you ! xoxo


----------



## Iman

Salaams girls 

Hope everyone is well insha'allah. If anyone fancies PM'ing me whenever most welcome insha'allah.....and a meet up maybe too?? dunno? see what you all think?

Barbiedoll - I will change the title of the thread now insha'alllah, good idea

Wasalaams 

xxx


----------



## soni

Assalam-0-alaikum ladies,

Mind if i join in too 

We r TTC for nearly 3 years now and been married for 7 years Mashallah!!!!

I have already been 2 failed ICSI and 3 failed IUI with one biochemical pregnancy in hands and been classifeid as seriously '' unexplined''.Currently i am waiting for natural FET hoping to be done Inshallah on Thursday if all goes well(only 2 embies in hands)otherwise starting next ICSI with coming cycle.

It's been a looong journey and honestly speaking every times treatment fails I kind of loose faith dramatically and then with time pick myself up and try again.I don't classify myself as a one with very strong faith( for loosing faith and trust in Allah) but do ask for his forgiveness as HE is the most Merciful and I am trying!!

I hope all of you have a very nice weekend and I love the idea of meeting up as feel very lonely in this journey and would love to have some friends around.

Take care everyone.

FiAman Allah

Soni


----------



## KittenPaws

Hey barbiedoll

How are u? 

Glad to see we have been back n busy chatting! I just posted on the other thread re doner egg, bit tricky that. I dont want to offend anyone. But its hard to understand Islamic rulings if its not something you know or when you have 800 opinions thrown at you. That will create more confusion.


----------



## Maarias

Salaam ladies,
Good to see a new name for this thread!  

Soni, welcome to you too, I understand that you feel your faith is being tested at the moment, I know I've had moments of real anger too...but it soon passes and I remember how much I have to be grateful for...

I am doing FET either today or tomorrow and am in a similar boat to you.

Would welcome a meet up  

Mariax


----------



## KittenPaws

A meet up would be great! Where is everyone from? Im London based


----------



## soni

Salaams everyone,

Hope all of you are fine today.

I had a call from my clinic this AM,they have moved my FET to Friday now as accrording to them they miscalculated the date initially.Well I am praying for it to work this time.Ameen.I am feeling very uncomfortable today due to pain in my lower abdomen which might be due to progesterone which I am taking.Funny thing is that I have to do my own injection(Gestone) every day as DH is sooo scared of needles......  

Maarias ,I am praying everything goes well today for u and u r blessed with the happiness u want Ameen.  

I live in London too and looking forward to meeting u all 

love,
Soni


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams everyone,
Just saw all your posts. I have to admit I did come into the religion section before and just assumed that there wasn't anyone else here - doh!

Alhumdulilah my husband and I have just overcome our second hurdle (the first was getting diagnosed!) and we are at the stage of ttc naturally. Its only our first month trying since I had my fibroid removed but...inshallah  Initially it looked like my DH's sperm had morphology issues and the fibroid was a wall! So finger crossed!

love to you all

Snowbelle


----------



## Iman

Salaams everyone

I'm London based too!

barbiedoll - I know its a bit of a long title isn't it! lol  There was strategic use of the space bar to fit it all in! lol...I will prob keep it as it is though if no-one minds, cos to change it again might confuse people.

all in my du'a  

Wasalaams 

xx


----------



## KittenPaws

Salam ladies, 

Im totally swamped at work today so no personals. I would be happy to organise the meet up! 

xoxo


----------



## KittenPaws

Ok poll is made, sisters getting replying! I want to meet you all xoxo


----------



## KittenPaws

Soni, i will make dua InshAllah that it goes well for you today. When do you find out? 

I havent heard from Maarias, hope she is well IA. 

Hows everyone else. Im waiting for AF so i can start my 2nd iui ! Im   it works this time. They have doubled the meds and changed to diff ones. I hate those injections, i have the pen now.


----------



## Maarias

Salaams ladies,
Thanks for thinking of me  

Alhumdulilah, my FET  went well yesterday - both blasts back on board  

Now just doing lots of    

Mx


----------



## KittenPaws

Oh Mariaas, so so happy for you. InshAllah you get the BFP you pray for. 

How do you feel? Make sure your resting up in bed!


----------



## Maarias

Hi Kittenpaws,
Have been doing lots of resting, but am already going stircrazy     
Mx


----------



## KittenPaws

I know what you mean. I took the 2nd week of my 2ww off work and initially i was a bit   but then i started pottering around. Baked some cupcakes, sorted through old phot albums etc did little things that didnt involve too much work! 

PS did u see the thread on this board re: our meet up??


----------



## KittenPaws

Lol, no probs! I actually have awful organisational skills so lets hope this works


----------



## DreamTeam

Salam everyone  ,
Hope everyone is good. Maarias you must be so excited - just relax and think something else (I know, I know easier said than done!). Inshallah you'll be on   soon  

Kittenpaws - I hope the injections aren't too bad. You must be really brave - I hate the whole needle thing and the only thing I've done recently is had blood tests.   In November I fractured my navicular, 3rd metarcil, sprained my tendon, twisted my ankle and knocked some bone (like shrapnel) off and have some bone which has come away from a different tendon...and all because I went shoe shopping on Regent Street. DH still can't keep a straight face when I mention it!!! I got given an aircast today which means that I can walk around a lot more and inshallah this should make a difference.

lots of love to everyone, inshallah our prayers will be answered

Snowbelle


----------



## KittenPaws

Im sorry i cant stop laughing at the irony of the situation!     The aircast will give great support to the foot/ankle. 

Just make sure after its all over you have some physio, possibly get yourself a wiggle board to build up strength in the foor and leg. 

Oh the injections are okay. I suppose you do get used to it, and on the upside feel your doing something positive. 

So where bouts in london are you from?


----------



## KittenPaws

PS to barbie doll, i never answered your q the other day. that pic is indeed my cat (he is one and a bit now - that was when we first got him)


----------



## soni

Salaam All,

Maarias, so glad to hear that everything went well......   .Inshallah u will get the good news!!!!

Kittenpaw, I saw ur reply on the other thread.I will try and meet u all on 19th if possible as I have t travel from south london to west london and will try and convince DH for a little stop over .

Iman, thanks for thinking about me,I will probably get a call tomorrow and ET will be on Friday Inshallah!!! 

Snowbelle, walking with aircast is exciting!!!! and will definetly make a difference.ur fracture does sound nasty but seems they are managing it conservatively.ankles are bit tricky so please take care of urself in healing phase.

barbiedoll, thinking of u too!!! 

lOVE, SONI


----------



## KittenPaws

Salams ladies! Well done barbie! lol you should get a prize! 

My cat is very cute, i really wanted one for ages and begged DH he still said no but i went and got it with my BIL. Lol. He loves him noe, his name is Coco. Im having tx at London Fertility Clinic in Harley Street. I really like it there, they have been fantastic so far really supportive. Currently i am waiting for AF to start so i can begin my meds (letrazole tablets & puregon injections) for my 2nd cycle of IUI. 

InshAllah this will work. Making lots of dua    

Hows everyone else? Snowbelle, Iman, Soni, Mariaas ?   Oh lucky Fifi still on holidays!


----------



## ApplePieMum

Salaams
Can I join in please?
Me and my hubby are muslims. We were trying for a baby for 6 years before Allah blessed us with a beautiful little girl on 17th Dec 2006. We are SO blessed.
We have two embies frozen and have just agreed to inshAllah go for FET in Feb 2009. SOOOOO excited to be trying again in the new year by Allahs Grace. 
We live in surrey on outskirts of London. Anyone else close to Croydon?

Salaams
MAHRIA


----------



## KittenPaws

Wailakum Assalam! 

Im so happy you have joined and very happy MashAllah you will be joining us on Saturday. I will PM u my mobile number and details InshAllah later today.

I too have been ttc for 6 yrs, still with no joy. Sometimes i feel will it ever happen . Having one of those days i guess. 

Congratulations on your baby girl, mashallah that is a great miracle we love to hear about.


----------



## KittenPaws

Well kindof? The tables are big and we can let them know kiddies are coming? I havent actually been with kids im sorry. But i would assume their wouldnt be an issue.


----------



## KittenPaws

Is it too much? I can find somewhere else? Im very open to suggestions! Please please pm me if you have somewhere else in mind. Im cool with any food. Even if its not halal resturaunt but does veggie, thats cool


----------



## KittenPaws

LOL, its not that posh! Gheeesh your gonna scare em away! lol....  

I go there often and its really just a regular munch place to me!? 

Just spent the afternoon in a meeting, so tired now. Gotta go home cook!  I enjoy cooking but only when i have time off, i hate rushing. Cleaning and cooking every night takes up my evening before you know it, time to go work again!!!!

What you guys up to today?

I think AF is arriving, oh im kindof excited... get to start IUI again! YAY


----------



## Maarias

Kitten - I know the place and it's great  

Does dh not help out with cleaning and cooking   I say put him to work


----------



## KittenPaws

Oh thats fab! I love it too.... 

Hmmm my DH Alhamdulillah i am very lucky, he does help out and is not fussy at all about food etc. So he is happy with whatever. He sometimes makes pasta/stirfry for us, and during my 2ww was a STAR! But with the cleaning, the only this that boy does is polish the floor boards! lol! He helps, but i only ask when i need to. Lucky for me he is very tidy so is always cleaning as he goes. So the house stays super clean (im a clean freak!!!) lol. I think ive even psychologically scarred my cat. When he comes in through the window he licks all his paws before he jumps off onto the floor!   

Its very cute tho... 

Does your DH cook/clean?


----------



## DreamTeam

The past 2.5 years have been training programme for DH involving learning to clean and cook. He was total star when I had zoladex shots (I was basically in bed or on sofa for 2 months), so it was great his food tasted good by then   ...he thinks hes Gordon Ramsey now    

Can yours cook?


----------



## Maarias

Nope mine can't cook - or shall I say, i prefer the taste of my own cooking   

But, alhamdulillah, he's such a star in other ways (especially running around night time pharmacies for me picking up prescriptions!) that I don't like to complain too much  

Kitten - your floor boards do look super clean in those photos now I think of it !


----------



## KittenPaws

he thinks he can! he prints out these recipes from BBC website and then becomes jamie oliver!  

No, he is okay. Follows recipes well. When i was doing my uni exams a few years back he used to take over the cooking during the weekdays. I have to say i am lucky hes a good catch! lol


----------



## KittenPaws

Haa haa, id like to take credit. But they arent my floorboards! Mine are dark chocolate coloured, thats the lady we bought his from!


----------



## amberjade

Dear Sisters

Asaalam Alaikum to you all. 

I have posted on this board way back when it was started up i think but lost track !! Anyways i'm back again and haveto say been lurking for the past few days. Its so wonderful to see so many Sisters on here. 

I really pray that Inshallah you all get your BFP's. Keep faith and hope and seriously you will. I am so convinced that paryer really does work because i found out i was Pregnant (about 4 weeks agao) just as i was about to attend my 4th IVF. The only thing i did different this time was started really believing and praying.. i did before but it wasn't as committed   My prayers were answered and we are now Alhamdullilah 8.5 weeks pregnent concieved naturally. After a whopping 11 years of trying. So i hope this will inspire to keep that hope. My prayers are for all the couples who are TTC May Allah (swt) give you all BFP's Ameeen. 

On DH cooking and cleaning! I'm a princess wrapped in cotton wool at the moment...  

Love

Amber


----------



## KittenPaws

Salaam sister,

SubhaAllah the power of dua. Im sitting at my desk at work, my eyes are all teary now   . I am so so so happy for you. This is amazing & wonderful news. 

SubhanAllah i dont know what to say. You must be so happy, words cant explain.


----------



## Maarias

Amber,
Your story is really inspiring, you are right sometimes I too, when I'm so busy with work, baby etc, forget to put my heart and soul into my duas... 
Many many congratulations on your bfp  
Mx


----------



## amberjade

Kittenpaws, I know your feeling abit down about it all, and i've been there so many times.. I just used to focus on lovely DH and our good life and the fact we are privalged to be muslims. Looks like you have such a loving DH too, and you probs know this but it makes you more stronger as soul mates. You have so many options at the mo, if (and i pray it does) iui doesn't work the Inshallah IVF will or like me you will just fall naturally Inshallah.  

Maarias thanks we are still in shock, i have had 4 scans so far as my Clinic are really looking out for me everyone was crying !! I thank Allah swt every second.  Good luck for your Fet, when do you test? 

Awwh Barbiedoll thanks !  
Amber


----------



## KittenPaws

JazakhAllah Khair, i really apprciate your message. Its funny DH said the EXACT same thing to me this morning. He said we have the greatest gift of all, we are muslim. Alhamdulillah we are very blessed in our lives, we really are. But i guess human nature always wants that one thing thats "missing". 

Barbie - as we are unexplained our private cons said try stimulated IUI. We are going to only do 3 cycles then go on to IVF. I didnt want to jump straight into ivf, but i suppose whatever is meant to happen will . Allah knows best. 

I guess we are just really lucky to have oppurtunities like this.... 

Im feeling a bit better now, Af has started , heard an amazing and inspiring story from Amber so im ready to roll! InshAllah we all get those BFPs


----------



## KittenPaws

Im holding!


----------



## Maarias

Kitten, I have to dash as need to pick up LO from nursery, but just wanted to add that on my first go I was told to skip IUI as being a waste of time and go straight to ivf (I was 34 at the time). I was lucky in that my then consultant was brutally honest about it....Alhamdulliliah, I know have a beautiful little boy.
I guess it depends on your circumstances, we've always been 'unexplained' but I have a slightly dodgy tube...
You need to do what you feel is right...
Big hugs,
Mx


----------



## soni

Salaam All,

Mashallah this thread is busy today!!!!

Welcome Maahira and congratulations on being a mummy to a girl!!!!(mummy's best friends normally) and I live in Croydon....wooohooo!!!Can't wait to meet u all 

I had a call this AM and transfer booked for 1210 pm tomorrow Inshallah if embies survive    
I am trying to think positive and praying hard....so tomorrow is a busy day atleast the AM till afternoon.DH will not be there tomorrow ,will miss him!!!!!! but he has promised me to look after me once back from work.He is great with cooking and cleaning and is usually great in these circumstances.

Take care u all.
Love,
Soni


----------



## Maarias

Soni - I will say that a dua tonight that you have a successful trasnfer tomorrow


----------



## Iman

Assalaam alaikum everyone!

Im still here! lol - just busy thats all!

Mahria lovely to have you join us

Kittenpaw - sent you a PM  

Barbiedoll - err prize Hows this -   well done masha'allah! woo 100 posts and still going!!

Mahrias - thinking of you  hows things?

Soni - got your PM - yes you found me on **! alhamdulillah I've added you

Looking forward to the 19th! 

We'll look like this insha'allah   

No news with us - we kind of twiddling our thumbs til June and the SA....I wish I knew if the Tamoxifen was doing anything but theres no way of knowing til then. Only has a 1 in 4 chance  but that is something so trying to stay positive. I feel I have kind of accepted the outcome...Im a lot calmer about it then i used to be. Still hurts when my friends have their LOs ( so many due in my family!) and announce PGs or plan them...but what will be will be  - whatever Allah wills!

xx


----------



## Maarias

Iman,
Inshallah I pray that all your dreams come true too hunny    

I've only been given a 10-15% chance of FET working as well...like you I'm trying to stay realistic about this, but can't help getting excited at any slightl twinge  

Mx


----------



## DreamTeam

Salam
wow I just popped in now and so much has gone on!
          wow our first  !!! I'm feeling so excited! Well done amber, you and your DH must be chuffed to bits. Inshallah everything will go really well  

Soni - inshallah tomorrow will be your day, if not khair inshallah

love to you all
Snowbelle


----------



## KittenPaws

JazakhaAllah for that

Jummah mubarak to you too...


----------



## KittenPaws

That sound like a good idea!  I will try and remember for next week IA. 

So far only my mum has come over a few times. To be honest i prefer to go there every year, i like it that way. I get to see all my family/friends and get a break!  

I was there from July-nov last year it was great but missed DH tooooo much!! 

I just got caught in the rain coming bk from lunch! Soaked! my shoes are all wet, bad day to wear leather shoes!!!


----------



## soni

Assalam-o-Alaikum to all u wonderful ladies and Jummah Mubarak too!!!!

Alhamdullilah 2 blasts were transferred smoothly this evening.MAshallah both embies survived and embryologist was very excited about the quality.Inshallah they will implant strongly too ,now just    

Barbiedoll, funny thing u mentioned about nice clear day.This was exctly what I said to DH this AM and we both prayed for it to work.

Thanks for remembering me in ur prayers.I feel sooo blessed to have u all around me.Thanks again for thinking of me!!!!! 

I am feeling tired now,maybe a little snooze will help.

Love,

Soni  

PS: I like the idea of sharing a thought every week!!!!


----------



## KittenPaws

Wailakum Assalam Soni,

We will all make dua for you that Allah makes this a success InshAllah.   

Make sure you get heaps of rest and DH is to not let you lift a finger

Love KP


----------



## soni

Salaam Ladies,

Thanks again for praying and ur good wishes.

I've been banned from moving around especially up and down the stairs.DH is taking good care of me even bringing food in bed!!!!!

As far as weekend is concerned I am housebound rather bedbound except for prayers and loo rounds...It's me and my laptop!!!

It's nice and sunny outside at the mo, hopefully it will stay like that.

KP,Barbiedoll,Iman,Snowbelle,Maarias,amberjade and everyone else have a very nice weekend 

Love,

Soni


----------



## Iman

Assalaamu alaikum girls

I like the idea of a du'a or piece of knowledge like ayat or hadith every Friday - and whoever does it could nominate someone for the next weeK?? this way insha'allah we all will get a go and of course share the reward insha'allah ??

Soni - sounds so promising alhamdulillah! Your hubbie sounds like he is looking after you masha'allah. Wowee are you nervous ? - keep making that du'a sis   you are all in mine insha'allah. Remember we must trust in Allah and be content whatever the outcome because He only has our best interests at heart - if you remember this insha'allah it really helps you to relax when you are nervous about something. Soni sweetie I think it sounds so positive for you!  

Well girls Im chillin at home today - just ordered a new hoover from Argos ( ooh exciting! not! lol) and just realxing really, one of my sisters might come round later which will be nice insha'allah

Anyway keep in touch insha'allah!!

mwah xx

Wasalaams


----------



## Iman

Salaams sis

ooh so many things. Lots....I am not even sure myself you know how I got here today as I am - its hard to explain.  All I can say is Allah swt most definately guided me alhamdulillah

Im happy to share my story but prefer not to on here publicly ( just cos its personal) but if you want to hear, PM me sis and Im more than happy to tell all ! lol...

Wasalaams x


----------



## DreamTeam

Salam everyone    
How was your meet up today? Alhumdulilah, today DH and I went out for the day...we didn't do much just lunch at the  02 followed by a ride on the river boat but it was really nice as I haven't been anywhere for ages (exception being to hosp for foot)  

Iman - you sound like DH he gets sooooo bored about talking about his journey to islam.

Soni -         inshallah, inshallah

Barbiedoll- amberjade-maarias - kittenpaws - 

love
Snowbelle

ps inshallah I need your duas for this week   in terms of natural ttc


----------



## Maarias

Salaams ladies,
Sorrying for being absent: won't go into details other than LO has had a raging temp today so ended up coming home early from SIL's wedding (which I'd been looking forward to all week!) - for the best really I think. DH went back after dropping me off...he's got to get back in time for my gestone jab... 

Soni and snowbelle - you are both in my duas - inshallah all your dreams will come true  


Mx


----------



## KittenPaws

Salam dear sisters. Hope u r well. Mariaas so sory ur LO isnt well. IA feel beta sn. Hope all others r ok? Makin lots of dua 4 u'al. Had a nice day out on oxford st with dh cut short cos nausea kickd in from meds. Luv 2 all x


----------



## soni

Assalam-o-Alaikum sisters,

Hope u all are enjoyong ur weekend!!!Snowbelle good to hear that u had a nice time yesterday.Insha'Allah u will have ur good news very soon!!!

Barbiedoll,I work bank shifts so i have taken some time off this week.I am getting very bored now so there may well be a change in plan.I love having people round but because most of my family is settled in west london,normally it's us who go there and meet everyone.

Maarias, hope ur 2ww is going smoothly.u r in my  

Iman and KP hope u both r fine too!!! 

Nothing much happening on my side.will speak with u all soon.

Love, Soni


----------



## KittenPaws

Salam soni! Aww poor thing, theres only so much u can rest hey? Can i ask what u do? Work wise that is...


----------



## DreamTeam

I thought the meet up was yesterday   (sat 13th april), if its next week I can try and come along. Where are we meeting etc..
feel like a complete airhead!!!

love to everyone
Snowbelle


----------



## KittenPaws

Ahlan again all. Snow i have pmd u. Hows the day 4 evry1? Ive had a lazy one. Just gna make dinner soon. Spicy prawn rice.


----------



## Maarias

Salaams ladies,
Thank you for all your good wishes for my LO - he's still had a temperature today, and am having to keep a close eye on him - I am back at work on Tuesday so am hoping that he'll (IA) be back to his usual self by then, so I can send him to nursery for the day...
Mx


----------



## KittenPaws

Aww ia he will be. I think sumthn is going round. Evry1 seems to b getn a bug!


----------



## KittenPaws

Thanks hun. Yeah it was yummy! Lucky i made heaps, so we'll be having that for din dins tonight. 

Got my first jab tonight (day 5 of cycle )   DH will be doing it cos im a wimp, could never do it! 

hows you?


----------



## KittenPaws

In my last IUI i did them every evening at 6.30. This time i am going to have to push it back till about 7.30-8 as Dh is working a bit later (beginning of finance year, he ends up putting in the hard yard! )   

Oh InshAllah InshAllah it works this time. I just really hope and pray Allah blesses us all  

How old is your DD? 

What you gonna make for dinner then? is your DH fussy??


----------



## KittenPaws

Oh   me! 

Aww mashallah she is so cute! Have fun- enjoy your walk!


----------



## KittenPaws

I know, apparently there might be thunder storms! 

I am feeling sick... need my bed!


----------



## KittenPaws

Is that recommended? Im feeling really dizzy!


----------



## soni

Assalam-o-Alaikum Ladies,

Hope u r all well and enjoying ur day!!!!!  

KP hope u r feeling better now.I think Barbiedoll is right in saying to keep urself well hydrated and milk does wonders too. good Luck for ur first jab tonight  and u will not find it toooo painful.Me glad to know that ur DH is cooperative in this daprtment while mine runs away with his eyes closed as I am goingto inject him not myself .I am praying for you.Insha/Allah this time it will mork for u both!!!

Barbiedoll, jacket potato sounds good!!!!Hope u r not tired after all that house work which does seems to be endless sometimes!!! 

Maarias, hope ur LO is feeling better today.How is ur 2WW going

As far asI am concerned I am feeling very strange today.I the Am I was soo cold that I increased the heating and now I am sweating!!!I guess it's the gestone making me fel like that.I want to eat really spicy stuff due to bad taste in mouth....Oh I hope and pray all these symptoms will bring me good news in the end...Insha'Allah!!!Just wondering can I hoover now.I don't like te house in it's present state

I think someone asked me about my profession,I am a physiotherapist.

Iman and Snowbelle,hope u r fine too,miss u guys on board. 

Love,

soni


----------



## KittenPaws

Thanx sis. I know bout water but wasnt told milk. Zita west is gr8 i went to her clinic 4 a bit b4 tx. Got gd tips, they helpd dh too. Made him cut down gym, stop cycling etc. I recomd the clinic. We saw jane knight the nurse. I was neva told bout milk? Wats the benefit while going thru tx?


----------



## KittenPaws

No im aware of the water intake thats a given even if your not ttc! I wasnt specifically told milk. I have my protein intake at lunch and with dinner which is what the nutritionist said to do. The thing is i dont like milk makes me feel sick! 

I have the book, will scan thru about the milk thing. 

I suppose everyone has different things. I honest dont feel as though it will make a world of difference. Basically i have done it all, but at the end of the day Allah knows best!


----------



## DreamTeam

Hows about dairy free milk goats or soya might work and not make you feel so sick

Its coming to the end of my cycle, trying really hard not to think about it 

love you everyone


----------



## KittenPaws

Morning Mrs snowbelle! Hows you feeling? You were ttc naturally this month right?    InshAllah InshAllah xxx

Its such a crazy thing. Goats milk is worse, slightly smelly and soya isnt recommended. Its can affect fertility apparently. I used to drink it all the time. I love soya milk! Most menopausal women are told to drink it as a natural aid. 

Hope everyone else is well. Not long till out meetup! going to book a table i a few days inshallah!


----------



## KittenPaws

Thank you   . What you up to today?


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams everyone,
Strange that goats milk doesn't agree with you  , the long life stuff isn't so 'goaty' (thats my mums phrase - personally I love stuff, I hated soya milk). Not up to much, just killing time at the moment. I might go round to my mums for a bit and hang out there...alternatively try hitting the shops with my space boot! What about you guys

             

  to everyone


----------



## Maarias

Salaams ladies,
What a beautiful morning it is.   Unfortunately, both dh and myself have caught LO's cold, so we're both a bit down in the dumps, but the weather is more than compensating   - shame I'm working this morning  

re. the milk intake - I was told this was to improve egg quality during tx - I guess milk substitutes are fine - maybe stick it in some cereal, fruit yoghurts or lassi (if you like that  ).

re. the water for me I know the primary reason for taking this was to avoid OHSS as my ovaries ALWAYS overrespond - I had such a lot of pain during tx when I conceived my son, that I was really careful of drinking at least 3 litres (if not more) after EC - which is the most dangerous time...Kitten if you are doing iui I guess this doesn't count for you...

What I couldn't figure out is why I was told to still drink 2l of water and 1/2 litre of milk after FET   - re. the water it's mainly to flush out the drugs I guess, but why the milk ?

I have been a bit naughty and not done it this time - I'm not a big fan of water ... 

Not long to go for me now - feeling very PMS-like at the mo - it would be a first for me to have AF during 2ww - as last time my body's was pumped so full of progesterone that it took ages for AF to turn up.

These last few days are torture...but inshallah I'll get through it...and whatever is meant to be will be...I am trying to think ahead, and convince dh that we all need a holiday... 

Take care ladies,
Mx


----------



## KittenPaws

Im at work guys! Awful as it is... Thanks for all the milk advice. I do have SOME milk a little skim milk in my cereal every morning, but a pint! No no !! lol   Oh i love my yoghurt & cheese! Yummo! 

Maarias make lots of dua and InshAllah may Allah bless you and Dh with a beautiful healthy baby Ameen

For all my sisters... Allah is the greatest of planners. May he grant you all ease and the best of both worlds. Whatever happens will be for the best InshAllah. HasbonAllahi wa nimal wakeel -Have your trust in Allah. He will be sufficient for you. Ameen

Snowbelle- lucky you! Go out shopping! I really felt like shopping today need some new spring bits n bobs!


----------



## DreamTeam

Yup I've been stuck in the house since November!!!!!  
I was running my own business but had to cut my losses and run (metaphorically at least) so inshallah when my foot gets better I'll probably try again.

So whats the deal with the milk Should all ttc people have more milk or just women on tx?


----------



## KittenPaws

Go for it barbie! Lolsss       we are a mad bunch

Snowbelle- what sort of business do you have? 

Oh i so wish i was out and about today. the weather looks beautiful! So nice . Instead im stuck in a smelly office, with smelly people who eat smelly things for breakfast!!! YUCK


----------



## soni

Salaam LAdies,

God u guys are busy chatting this AM!!! 

Can I add a little bit to the milk concersation.I think milk is recommended in 2WW and beyound because it is protein which is vital for cellular division.As in 2WW embies are contiually dividind and changing from 2 cell to 4cell to16 32 morula blast etcprotein aids in deveolpment of the embie.Hope it makes sense!!!!

Barbiedoll,thanks for the advise.I will sty away from the hoover!!!

KP,keep simling!!!! ur office does sound nasty!!

Maarias, not long to go but we all are praying for u..Insha'Allah u will have good news!!Ameen

Love to all,
Soni


----------



## KittenPaws

I think sometimes i get to that point. People drink, smoke, take drugs etc and get pg. 

Some are on the pill, blink and they are pg! Some like my SIL only get pg because she doesnt have a son and jealousy flashed in her eyes when she found out my 2 other SILs were having boys. She is due any day now. Its just hard when everything is baby baby and here i am.... moan moan moan... that me today. Maybe i should just shutup and stop being ungrateful. 

I have to watch everything is organic, take supplements till the cows come home, cut out all bleach products in the home, drink this, eat that and still it hasnt worked!           I swear the meds make me loopy and aggro!


----------



## soni

Another quick question,do I have to wait full 2 weeks before I can test I had 2 day 6 blasts transferred

I am already going  

Love,

Soni


----------



## soni

Hey KittenPaw,

Ours posts just crossed.I think we all feel that especially when people around us are getting pregnant and have babies with no probs!!!

My SIL was saying to me yesterday that she is feeling sick in the AM and she just had a daughter in Nov ,same day when I had my miscarriage!!!I am the eldest DIL in the family and friendsand all the DIL's who got married have kids some have even 2 Mashallah!!!
My MIL was talking to me about adoption yesterday?

We just have to keep faith and keep praying!!!Allah is testing us and we have to come out of it with our persistence  faith prayers and patience!!!!!

Take care sweety,u r not alone and we love u

Soni


----------



## KittenPaws

Awww soni now you made me cry but in a good way! jazakhallah sis, i know its good to have you guys. Dont feel so alone. 

InshAllah this will work for you, you are all in my Duas.  

Barbie- its not that im not happy for others. Thats not the issue. Its very hard to understand. Trust me.


----------



## soni

Oh Kittenpaw, forgot to ask u how is ur jabbing going? .It might well be the drugs making u feel kile that 

Barbiedoll clinic hasn't said anything.think I need to give them a call.

Love,
Soni


----------



## KittenPaws

Oh its going okay Alhamdulillah. I swear Dh enjoys jabbing me!   

I think it is the drugs, i never feel so on edge and mad


----------



## soni

Don't u think drugs actually help us in expressing ourselves Things which we keep bottled up inside normally comes out without us even knowing about it!!!!I do sympathise with our DH's and can understand why they have sooo much pleasure in jabbing us  

Take care hun....I am here ifu need to talk,me going to PM u my mobile number in case!!!!

Love,
Soni


----------



## KittenPaws

LOL, Dh asked what was for dinner tonight i nearly ate him for breakfast!!!


----------



## Maarias

Soni - at ARGC test date for blasts is usually 10 days after transfer, but I would check with your clinic  

I don't know who mentioned jealousy - but I personally feel this is a perfectly normal (admittedly weak) human emotion -     - IF is hard, and I don't think that myself, or others who already have children, should judge others who feel it    . We should support each other through it.

Inshallah, all our dreams will come true... 

Mx


----------



## KittenPaws

Thank you ladies . Hopefully my psycho ness will lesson after i get some food at lunch, lol. 

Its so good to have you guys....  

Barbie- enjoy your outting with DD ! 

I think soni hit the nail on the head. This is all a test from Allah. We must ask for patience and guidance.


----------



## DreamTeam

Hey everyone ...I'm back!!!
Just had a wander down to the local shops etc. Nice brisk walk, felt soooo good. Its sooo mad the things you feel as if you are missing out on. You know the funniest thing I have noticed since I started hanging around with crutches, is that hijabis (no offence intended) are always the ones to try and run me over . Anyone know why

I'm being really brave on Sunday, I'm going to visit one of DH's closest friends whose wife has just (ok 2months ago) had her second baby (the first is just a year old). Anyway I managed to go for coffee with my mum yesterday without grumbling at all the mums and babies (and there were TONS).

Soni, DH and I initially really looked into adoption and realised that we were both pro the idea, we even went to social services who took 6 months and one home visit to tell us they didn't have enough children to match us...inshallah one day we will adopt one but we will make sure its blue with green stripes and orange bubbles and then it really will match us  . Its amazing though, once you start doing the research into it, you realise that there are so many mussie children who need families and who are just palmed off to non-muslim parents who are going to promote islam...sorry but how can you promote something which is about being in it Sorry end of rant!

Is anyone on ********
love
Snowbelle


----------



## soni

Snowbelle,

I think it's called the buddy love!!!!!!!! .I agree with ur views on adoption and I think that all the politics around it has made it very difficult.We thought about it too and Insha'Allah we will one day along with our own kids!!!!Jst feel at the moment that we should try on our own first and go through these traetments without any more stress!!

Barbiedoll,my clinic relies on hpt's so in 10 days time I will know the result!!!

Hope u guys are having nice lunch.Me going for mine now

love,
Soni


----------



## KittenPaws

I am fully cracking up here about the hijabis running you over!! LOL ! i cant stop laughing - nor do i know why! If it was niqab id understand! lOl , you have made my day. Love ya!  

PS I nearly knocked down a old lady before trying to shoot outta sainsburys- maybe it is the hijabis!! lol       

We havent looked into adoption at all. DH goes quiet if i mention it. He said one step at a time. Then InshAllah we will look at that. I know i was told there is alot to take into consideration with adoption in islam. Regarding things like the child being non mahram etc. I dunno too much to be honest so dont want to comment on that. I think its a wonderful thing and may Allah reward all those who adopt . Ameen


----------



## DreamTeam

Maybe there is a lot to talk about in adoption and maybe this is actually a really good place to talk about. Not necessarily in relation to anyone in particular but purely to help us all inshallah. 

DH and I did a lot of research and we came to the understanding that the objections islamically to adoption are 1) about changing lineage (ie changing the child's name to yours, changing the child's name, issues with marrying siblings) 2) having a UK legal right to inheritance (unless there is a will all property reverts to the crown, there is no compulsion to include someone in your will) 3) the issue regarding mahram (a legal male relative - fao for non muslims). Can anyone think of any other issues?


----------



## KittenPaws

Thats a great idea! InshAllah we could even start a new thread. Just for information, general advice etc.


----------



## DreamTeam

The issue of fostering v adoption is also about the differences in the systems that exist islam v uk. If you foster here its generally not permanent and the objective is to find a permanent home for a child. I think the issues we discovered were that islam promotes adoption providing you adhere to certain rules (eg not changing the childs name, the child always knowing it was adopted, not demanding inheritance which would take away from your natural children) etc. 

For us, DH just knew he couldn't give a child back and I just didn't want our home to feel like a train station with children passing through... In our research we found lots of people (non family - strangers) who were quick to suggest that adoption was haram   where as its not. All our family and friends thought it was terrific though.


----------



## Angelic

Hi girls!!

Might as well introduce myself and join in where possible.

xxx


----------



## Maarias

Salaams, Angelic - just noticed you're having triplets  ! Mashallah!! Many congrats! How are you finding it?!(or am I going crazy, just noticed your ticker   )
Mx


----------



## Iman

Assalaamu alaikum girls!

Well well you have all been busy chatting! hee hee...I cant get on here in the day cos of work, only in the evening I'm afriad = so fogive me playing catch up for a second

Kittenpaws - dont worry about the 'psycho' episodes - I have them all the time! well maybe not all the time but enough....its very hard to see people who blink and get pregnant, I just hope they know how lucky they are insha'allah

Snowbelle - Im on ********! I'll PM you my ID....

Soni = hang in there love - not long now!! Keep resting and downing the milk and fluids. Insha'allah you'll have some great news to share with us soon! 

Maarias is having triplets! huh?? Im confused! have I got this right??!? Insha'allah!! 

Welcome to Angelic lovely to have you join us! I know you are definately having triplets alhamdulillah!! 

Snowbellw - totally agree on the adoption front. Have done a lot of research on this as come this June, if the drugs havent worked on DH then this will be the next and only step for us. A lot of people under the mistaken view that its haram but just as you have descibed, as long as you abide by the Islamic rules for this ( think of Zayd, Prophet's pbuh adopted son) then all is ok. Theres a massive shortage of Muslim adopters and foster parents in the UK. I feel the same bTW re fostering - I know a family who fostered a baby girls from 4 months old until 6 years old. They were Asian, she was Black Caribbean - so they were told they couldnt adopt her and she went to another family  - they were heartbroken , ended up moving house to avoid all the memories... 

No real news for me. My snazzy new super quiet super powerful hoover came! Oh yeah and today I went and had reflexology - just for relaxation purposes and remove stress. Used to go every other week last year before we knew our problem was DH related - when we found out I then stopped cos it seeemd pointless then...Im trying to get him interested in it insha'allah but I dunno if he's up for it...if nothing else I think I will continue to go once a month just to keep me all 'balanced' and relaxed! I really recommend it to anyone interested ! plus its good to have a chin wag with my lovely reflexologist! 

Must go - DH is on way back from gym class ( martial arts! ) and dinner is in the oven - chicken legs covered in spices and yoghurt and then cous-cous and veg! mmmmmmmmmmmmm  

Lots of love and du'a 

xxxx


----------



## Angelic

Hi girls and thank you very much for the warm welcome 

Just to avoid any further confusion, and just to confirm anyway... as barbiedoll said I am having triplets. 

Came as a shock to us to begin with, but we've soon gotten used to three times everything. Inshallah all will go to plan and we'll have them in our arms in no time.

It will take me a little while to get to know each and every one of you in more detail and I can't wait.  

BTW Iman your dinner sounds delish, unfortunately its just jacket patatoes, tuna, baked beans, cheese and salad for us. What is everybody else having? You will get used to this, I like to know what everyone eats so I can copy for another night 

Lots of Love. 

xxx


----------



## Maarias

Iman - lovely to see your post - unfortunately I'm not having triplets as far as I am aware...  - tbh with a two year old already it might just tip me over the edge    

Angelic - welcome again! I had alloo keema today (mince meat with potato curry) - my LO's fave at the mo, thought I should make him something he'll definitely eat - he's been completely off his food since having the flu since Saturday   - won't even touch chocolate cake (another favourite) - mummy's having to polish it off instead   

Mx


----------



## Angelic

Hmmm sounds YUMMY!! Aloo Keema is definitely a fave of mine too so can totally see why your little boy loves it. Hope your baby boy starts eating properly soon - back to his usual self in no time.

Was just reading your signature and noticed you had him 7 weeks early, how much did he weigh if you don't mind me asking?

Chocolate cake, that reminds me. Don't have any dessert for tonight.    But did have thorntons ice cream a little while ago so I am sure that will keep me going for today, haha!

xxxx


----------



## Iman

mmm chocolate cake!  My DH loves Aloo Keema too - unfortunately I cant cook curries to save my life ( well my saag is ok-ish) so I leave that to him! ( fat chance! lol...) its hard being an English girl making curries for a Pakistani husband! He has his Mums and countless Auntie's and years of eating them to compare them too! lol.....oops 

Maarias - I read back through the thread and get it now! sorry! Maybe one day triplets for you insha'allah! with a 2 year old might be tough but you never know what Allah swt has in store for you - or any of us!!  
xx


----------



## KittenPaws

Salam ladies. Welcome angelic + congrats on ur bfp with 3. Mashallah mashallah x 
Iman wel done u with cooking efforts. Married 6+ yrs stil cant make a roti! My mil laughs. I try but ho hum. Lucky 4 me dh isnt into curry evryday. He loves his grills, stirfrys and pasta! Im off to bed sn. Been a long day xoxo


----------



## Maarias

Salaams ladies,
A really quick one for now:
Angelic - my lo was 4 1/2 lbs at birth - which was apparently big for his weeks (he was a singleton) - he was in NNU for around 3 wks - but, alhamdullilah, he's always been a really strong little bubba and was breathing on his own from the start - I feel so very blessed, as he's given us very few problems...

There were quite a few twins in NNU when we were there, but don't remember seeing any triplets. How many weeks is considered term for triplets? I imagine you haven't got that much longer to go  

Mx


----------



## DreamTeam

Hey everyone  
I feel like groucho marx today, its day 28 and well I just don't want to even think about  , plus since i had my fibroid removed my symptoms have changed so am wondering without wanting to wonder if you follow...bah humbug! 

Angelic - so great you've joined us. Wow triplets, I'm still trying to get my head round it!!!! Do they even do buggies for 3?

Iman - heres a funny one for you, my DH loves keema aloo(apparently reminds him of mince n tatties), and whats funnier is that he has learnt how to make it and I have to say it does taste good!

KP - wow married for 6 years - mashallah.

Maarias - hows the LO today?

Diet dinner last night chez moi was gluten free pasta for me (DH had normal) with a bizarre tomato and green pepper sauce with extra chilli - the boy is chilli mad! DH cooked, as I was involved in trying to scratch my leg to bits!

love to Barbiedoll and Soni too

love Snowbelle


----------



## soni

Salaam All,

Hope u all r well.

Welcome Angelic, congratulations on having triplets. May u have a very healthy pregnancy,easy birth and healthy 3 little ones to hold in ur arms!!!Ameen.

Well I had a very negative start today.Cried a little bit earlier and think this onehasn't worked.I called the clinic and they want me to wait full 2 weeks?WHATso they have given me date for 23rd April.I don't think I will probably survive this looong not testing so test date will be when I think I can't take it any more .I also spoke about strting ICSI immediately and they r just saying just hold on but they willdo it in case.Oh well I'll see.

Well to my surprise there r lots of Aloo keema fans out there.My DH is one of them too but I have managed to wean him off it a bit.But his loves gosht aloo,even daal aloo.......everything has to have aloo in it.These days we both r trying to eat healthy and have cut down significantly on oily curries.

Snowbelle good luck for testing.I hope this AF stays away for next 9 months at least .

Maarias, not long to go.Hope lilltle one is feeling good today

Kitten Paws,sending u loads of positivity.....when is ur first scan to se a follie

Iman and Barbiedoll,thinking about u!!!!

Love,

Soni


----------



## DreamTeam

...may be we could call this the aloo keema thread! 

I'm lucky in that the first two months of my foot being injured I was on zoladex, so that kept me occupied (feeling sick all day is quite time consuming) and then I had my operation. I only started getting bored recently. I tried making a schedule of things to do but found it hard to stick to, I think sometimes its just hard to see past a certain point. Today is definitely one of those days... I can't stop thinking about things, and then I imagine that everything I think I can feel in my stomach is related to   

soni  , inshallah it will happen       

No ideas for dinner as yet...it must be nearly day 20 of the diet  so no gf chocolate cake for me

love to everyone


----------



## Maarias

Soni - I can't remember - are you in 2ww for IUI or IVF - you mentioned something about blasts yesterday - sorry am confoozed  

Which clinic are you at?

Barbiedoll - no waters didn't break - just prem labour - am a bit blase about the whole thing tbh, as we didn't really have any complications with our LO 

Re. alloo keema again - basic curries aren't hard...take my hat of to whoever mentioned making roti though  .
Think with lo I've always tried to stick to homemade stuff as much as poss, now that he's eating the same as us...

Mx


----------



## KittenPaws

Salam Ladies! Oh my you and all your aloo keema! lol, i prefer keema and peas! Yummy! 

Hope everyone is well. 

Please dont forget to PM me with definate RSVP by the end of today, 

Shukran! 

Love KP


----------



## Maarias

Hi KP,
Sorry think it was me who started the alloo keema thread  

Sorry I haven't IM'd you yet - I am having quite a hard week with work, and we're all really flu-ridden at the moment (my LO has been up all night for three nights in a row now with a cough and we're all starting to suffer for it  ), so doubt I will make it on Saturday - inshallah you'll all have a good meet, and look forward to meeting you all at the following one  
Mx


----------



## KittenPaws

Lol, the aloo keema girls we should be renamed! 

Im sorry you arent well and work has been rubbish. InshAllah you all get better soon. No worries, i hope we will have more meetups and InshAllah will see you at the next one! 

I had a rubbish week too so far. Left work at 11.30 am yesterday starked throwing up. The meds feel very strong this time round. Last injection tomorow and 1st scan tomorow morning. Make dua that my follies have grown! InshAllah get more than 1 this time       . 

Love to all xx


----------



## soni

Salaam All,

Hope u r feeling good today KittenPaw.Lots of  coming ur way today.

I am trying to see u all on Saturday but it will be a vey short visit.DH has agreed to take me 2 u guys first and then to the aqiqa ceremony later.so Lots of travelling on saturday for us!!!

I think someone asked me what I had this time so it was blast FET day 6 pt today!!!

I am trying to think positive today and it is working at the mo.been doing lots of dua INSHALLAH It will happen.

Hope rest of u are fine.

love soni


----------



## KittenPaws

Fab! Your name is on the list! A short visit is still a visit!  

will see you there inshallah! xx

Make sure you stay positive! When do u test?


----------



## KittenPaws

Salams my dear  

Im on about 2! and cant stop going toilet      

You coming sat?


----------



## KittenPaws

Awww IA next time ?


----------



## KittenPaws

Yeah a little, thanks. Went home early yesterday was really unwell. Still have a cracking headache. But i put this down to meds ! Alhamdulillah otherwise okay.


----------



## KittenPaws

Oh crazyness! lol

IA whatever day i have the insemination then i will take the rest of the days of for that week. So i think its gonna be either wed/thurs next week sooo then i will make it a long weekend! Relax and put my feet up. The the crazy 2ww begins


----------



## KittenPaws

Well some do unmedicated but i didnt want to i wanted to optimise our chances. So its basically like this

AF starts then day 2-6 take 2 x tablets nightly of letrozol (similar to clomid , makes you nutty lol)

Days 5, 7 & 9 100iu each evening of puregon

Day 9 (tomorow) 1st scan

Then she will monitor follicles growth when they are ready which is usually D14 i will have pregnyl injection and then next day they inseminate the "washed" spermies! 

I am on double meds from last time so thats why sideffects are a little worse!


----------



## KittenPaws

Yep had everything checked. Alhamdulillah all fine. I dont think there always has to be an answer, Allah knows best. 

I can tell you dont think IUI works and arent a fan, but to be honest my clinic is very good. They change meds to suit diff people and my last cycle i didnt respond as well as theyd like so they changed them. 

its not a late scan in the IUI tx cycle, they know on a natural cycle i dont ovulate till approx day 18 anyway as im a 32 day cycle. 

I just dont think jumping to IVF was the best thing for us. If this doesnt work then Allahu Alim we will have to go onto IVF eventually later this yr.


----------



## Maarias

Barbie, you're funny     - such an ARGC convert    

KP - personally, i think you're still young enough to give iui a proper go before moving on ivf Kitten - especially if there's nothing wrong with you...

We jumped straight to IVF straight away as I was 34 by this point, and didn't want to waste anymore time...it worked first time, but it certainly wasn't pleasant  

One thing our consultant did mention is that you will be on a real emotional rollercoaster with IUI and you can expect a few bfns before it will work, and it really depends on how emotionally strong you are...I honestly didn't feel strong enough for that having already had a m/c by this point... 
Mx


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams everyone,
Definitely coming, so see you all on saturday.

KP - Hope the side effects get easier... doesn't sound like much fun  

Maarias - IVF sounds quite scary, I keep hoping and praying it works for us before we get that far...inshallah

inshallah i hope that all our prayers come true...inshallah inshallah inshallh...

love to everyone

Snowbelle


----------



## KittenPaws

Salam dear sisters

Jumaah Mubarak! 

Hope you are all well. I just got back into work had the morning off. Scan went very well Alhamdulillah. She said its so good we have 3 big fat juicy follies! maybe 4! I dont have to take jab tonight, thats it and she said im quite dehydrated     . So got a big bottle beside me again. I swear i have been drinking heaps but its just not enough! She informed me of the high risk of multiple pg, im like bring it on! lol InshAllah InshAllah this is the one. Another scan Monday...

Cant wait to see you all who are coming tomorow, lots of love (im available via txt im sure i pmd everyone my number) xoxox 

KP


----------



## KittenPaws

Im sorry, i literally got into work at just before 1 and now i have to go into a meeting. Ive had no time, inshallah i will try during the week. 

Ahh indeed you are right. Im dehydrated quite alot. 

Apologies for the dua inshallah i will try to do it soon x


----------



## soni

Salaam All,

FAb Kittnpaw on those juicy follies.     for it to work this time Insha'Allah!!!!!

Barbiedoll still 4/5 days for me to test.Not sure how long will I last though without testing.I am having weird pains/cramps in my tummy...not sure how to describe them but this stupid Gestone has surely got me bloated !!!

Maarias ,I hope u r fine hun!!!

Snowbelle and Iman thinking of you 

Soni


----------



## KittenPaws

Aww thanks sis, looking forward to seeing you tomorow! 

I think so far its me, you, snowbelle & Iman! I will book a table tonight for 1 xxx  youve got my mobile number if any probs  

Its weird i actually feel very "heavy" on that side, odd feeling!


----------



## soni

OMG,Is it dinner,I thought we were meeting at 1 pm? 

Barbiedoll,I am seriously thinking of buying one today..... just can't wait and fed up of my backache and low tummy pain which is killin me.I am praying hard for this one to work and also asking for strengh for tomorrow whwere I will be surrounded by kids and newborns!!!It's hard,family and friends don't say anything but I feel the odd one out!!

Oh I think I should stop thinking about tomorrow.Want to go out for dinner tonight but can't decide what to eatAny ideas

Soni


----------



## Maarias

Sorry no personals for now, just to let you know:

Another bfn from me  .
I've actually had a horrible week all round - we're all flu-ridden and the steroids that ARGC have stuck me on have meant that I've had very little sleep for a few nights now  I'm covered in bruises and physically and emotionally worn down... not sure anymore whether it's all worth it...

I'm dying to get my life back, and will have to have a rethink about where I go next - I never thought I'd find it so hard to get pregnant again, and I wonder whether ARGC was the right choice for me...all things I need to think about: can I face or afford another cycle there - I seem to have now wasted four of our precious and apparently perfect blasts...our LO was conceived on a three day transfer with no immune therapy ---what does it all mean  

I hate how much of my time this and my last cycle has taken up, time I would quite frankly rather be spending with the perfect little boy I've already got... 

Anyway, hope it's ok to offload this all here...
Take care,
Mx


----------



## DreamTeam

Salam everyone,

Mariaas -     inshallah next time. Try and do something to take your mind off it for a bit. Just get some treats in for yourself and get everyone to   you lots. Thinking about you..

Soni - Just to confirm, even I think it is 1pm!! BTW Soni don't do it! Play patience and avoid the hpt...at least thats my thought at the moment. Dinner tonight, hmmm I'd go for something comforting, the weather is yuk!

KP - good news on folicles - inshallah! Perhaps some more triplets here!

BD, Iman and Angelic   

love

Snowbelle


----------



## soni

Oh Maarias, I am sorry to hear ur news!!!!!!
Hope u r feelig better after offloading and u r in thoughts and prayers for ur speedy physical and emotional recovery...

I would say give urself some time to heal....it always seems impossible to go through it but u will come out if it.Just keep praying for Allah's guidance and leave it to HIM to decide what to do next.It will work out for the best,Insha'Allah!!!

I don't know what to say anymore and words can't take ur pain away but just want to let u know that if u need to talk to someone we all are here!!!!  

Take care of urself hun and ur family,,u r in my prayers and thought

Love,

Soni


----------



## KittenPaws

Marrias i pm'd u  

It is lunch! 1pm InshAllah. I will be there! Cant wait looking forward... 

Im off home very soon so wont be on again till Monday IA.

Contactable via mobile. 

Jazakhallah for all your kind words today, im so happy.

Off to MILs for dinner tonight. 

Love to all,


----------



## Iman

Assalaamu alaikum Maarias

im so sorry honey    

I dont know what to write to add to the words the girls have given you except to say that you are in my du'a.   

Take care of yoursefl and your DH and go give your little one a big hug.

thinking of you 

xx


----------



## Maarias

salaam girls,
I just wanted to say thank you for all your kind words and prayers for me  

This morning before going for my blood test I prayed for the strength to deal with whatever was the likely outcome today...alhamdullilah, I have been so lucky in my life, that's all I've ever felt that I could or should ask for...tbh, I'm feeling ok now- after a few    this afternoon.

Barbie - please don't think I'm being bitter, I'm definitely not, there are people all around me (even in my own family) in far worse predicaments, and I truly have been blessed in so many ways...it would be just too wrong of me to complain or feel bitter. Being able to give my son a cuddle was enough to cheer me up, and I know how lucky I am to have him and such a loving dh. 

Inshallah, we will all soon have good news to report on  

Mx


----------



## Iman

Salaams barbiedoll

Lunch was lovely - the 4 of us in the end  - me, Kittenpaws,Snowbelle and Soni. We had a right old chin-wag  - the waitor got annoyed cos we took so long to order! lol...really nice to meet everyone and put faces to names 

Insha'allah we do this again and next time you can make it - would be lovely to make it a regular thing and have everyone join us.

Salaams Maarias - hope you are feeling a bit better insha'allah  

xx


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams everyone,
Lunch was a ball, everyone seemed to really enjoy themselves and there was lots of  , and yes the  waiter got sooo fed up of us, it was like he didn't want us to leave in the end  , we had a good time which was good. Inshallah there will be a few more of us next time!

My aircast is cool, means I can go out and about...only get a bit hard on steps but I was on form!

Maarias       and inshallah

Barbiedoll we missed you

KP, Iman and Soni  

take care everyone

love
Snowbelle


----------



## soni

Salaam Ladies,

Hope u all r fine and had a nice weekend!!!!!!!!It was fab meeting u all and thanks for ur messages too.Sorry I am not doing any PM's at the moment but will try later.

I spent whole weekend socialising,haven't been soooo busy on social front for a while and today we can feel the after effects but it was good to see many friends after a very long time.

Maarias, hope u r feeling OK now....thinking of u 

KittenPaw,I read about ur follies on the other thread.It's a big day tomorrow.....Insha'Allah u will have a painfree basting  and fingers crossed for 2WW.

Snowbelle,hope u r well tooooo,I am still praying for ur good news!!Have u tested

Barbiedoll,hope u r fine too hun.

Iman,  

Love,Soni


----------



## KittenPaws

Salaam Ladies,

Hope you are all well. 

Just to let you know i have 3 follicle Alhamdulillah and InshAllah tomorow at 3 have the IUI. 

Thank you all for all your kind words and duas, this has to be quick as im off very soon. 

Love and Salaams to all, please remember us in your Duas InshAllah. 

I will do the same, always xoxox


----------



## DreamTeam

Salam everyone,
Sorry I've been a bit crap at posting. Just a case of taking stuff in and thinking what's going on with my cycle etc. 

KP - thinking about you lots and inshallah all our prayers for you will be answered.

soni - hope you are ok and taking it easy - don't forget to find me on ******** - it would be nice to meet up for coffee 'down south'

BD -what are you up to

maarias - big hug for you

imaan and angelic - lots of hugs and duas

love
Snowbelle


----------



## Maarias

Barbie - mashallah - many congratulations to your brother and sil  

Snowbelle - thinking of you and hoping it all works out this time     ia  

soni -     ia  

KP -     ia  

Thank you for keeping me in your duas ladies - I'm fine, and just getting on with life tbh, with a few sneaky    along the way  

I hope you're all enjoying the gorgeous weather we're having at the moment, it's amazing how something so simple can really be enought to lift the spirit  

Very excited, as planning a holiday at the mo - dh has even agreed to a 10 day break, which is pretty amazing, as he's usually such a workaholic  

Not sure if I'll be logging on as much for a bit, for my own sanity tbh, but promise  to keep you all in my duas    

Mx


----------



## soni

Salaam Ladies,

We are indeed having a nice weather today.Hope everyone is enjoying the sunshine!!!!

KittenPaw,Insha'Allah everything will go well today...u r in my prayers and thoughts  

Barbiedoll,Congratulations on having a baby boy in the family.May Allah bless him Always Ameen!!!

Maarias,Wow holidays sound exciting and for 10 days is even better...Have u thought about destination?

Snowbelle, I will find u on ******** Insha'Allah!!!!Coffee sounds great actually 

Iman,where are you and how r u? 

Well ladies,Alhamdullilah I got a   last night.it hasn't sunk in yet infact me and my DH hasn't even spoken about it due to our previous experience.I want to smile and share the news with everyone but toooo scared of anything going wrong......my scan has beeen booked in 2 weeks time so another 2ww for me .Insha'Allah this time it will complete the whole timeperiod.Please keep me in your prayers and duas.I need it the most at the moment.

Thanks for all ur love and support.I couldn't have survived without u all!!!

Love,
Soni


----------



## Iman

soni - WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      Congratulations!!! ALHAMDULILLAH!!! Im so happy for you! 

And to think there wasnt really 4 of us having lunch last Saturday - all along there was 5!!!     I understand your caution sis but do let yourself be happy and a little jump around the room!! gently though  - in your condition!! hee hee!!

Barbiedoll - West London - Ealing to be exact. So near Southall! how are you? where are you? over that way too

Maarias - how are you too? hope all is well insha'allah you are in my du'a   

Kittenpaws - saw your fab news re the follicles!    hows your day been??

Snowbelle - how are you too? hows the cast? stay away from drawing pins!   

Sorry been a bit absent recently - you lot are chatting away! lol...its good alhamdulillah. I cant get on here in the day. Things been ok though - the dreaded AF let my residence yesterday so thats good! just still playing the waiting game with the Tamoxifen     still........June seems so far away!! Trying to stay positive but not get my hopes up unneccessarily - we never expected to be in this position in the first place so I know now to expected the unexpected. But Just making my du'a and hoping insha'allah that DH and I have the strength and faith to accept whatever Allah's decision for us - as He knows best. 

Lots of things to distract me though at the moment - MIL came back from Pakistan yesterday and brought with her all my suits for BIL's wedding in the Summer...  She spoilt me rotton bless her...  and its all systems go with the planning now...its gonna be a big wedding, very different from mine and DH's ! 

Take care anyway - I need to cook dinner and try on my suits to see if they fit insha'allah before DH gets home!

lots of love and du'a

xxxxx


----------



## DreamTeam

salam everyone,

Looks like it is time to...PARTY!!!
                                         

wow soni, you guys must be soooo chuffed. Big  . Inshallah this time it will result in your beautiful baby. I think its best that you leave the jumping around to us lot...but perhaps not me  !!!! Can you imagine the look on that waiters face, if he were to find out that he really had 5 at the table instead of 4...he could have charged an extra cover charge  

love to everyone of course

Snowbelle


----------



## soni

to all u wonderful ladies and Thankyou for ur duas and wishes!!!!

I thought 2WW is the worst part of it but now I know that it was nothing!!!I am going completely    at the moment....

KittenPaw , hope u r resting hun and taking it vey easy     for u.

Iman,wow suits from Pakistan.......I bet they all are lovely and fit u nicely.Insha'Allah junewill bring good news for u.. 

Barbiedoll,thanx for ur wishes too... 

Snowbelle thanx hun but dn't jump for me on ur  aircast...Can u face ur Andrew Macmara again?  

My husband has been briliant and taking good care although sometimes I feel as if I am taking advantage.....but I am enjoying it 

love,
Soni


----------



## KittenPaws

Salam Ladies,

Hope this finds you all well. 

Soni- How you feeling? Hope your resting. Sorry didnt return your call the other night i fell asleep after the basting, have been sleepy ever since. Lol. Back at work today tho, i thought i was feeling positive but i feel a bit blahhh today. Dunno... 

Hows everyone else? 

Barbie congrats on your new addition to the family. 

My SIL is due any day now, i just hope it doesnt fall on the day i get my results!!!!! gosh aint i the positive one! lol 

Iman how are you sis? 

Snowbelle hows the foot? NO JUMPING WOMAN!! lol 

Anyone i missed


----------



## Angelic

Hi girls,

Sorry I havn't been in touch for a while... Hope that you are all doing well in whatever is happening in your lives at the moment.

Congrats on your BFP Soni - I hope and pray that you get all the happiness you deserve.

Congrats to barbie and your family - there can never be enough babies in any one family. 

Maarias - where are you planning on going, I could so do with a holiday right now.

Sorry if I have missed anyone else out.

Lots of love and   to all.

xxxxx


----------



## KittenPaws

Jummah Mubarak, 

Hope everyone is well.

Barbie im here, just been really busy to be honest. Trying to keep level headed about the tx and just keeping focused on other things. 

Im happy to post something for some Fridays, its just difficult as im at work and cant always get to it. 

Sorry to hear your LO had a little tuff time. InshAllah she will be fine in a few days. The funny thing is children adapt quicker than parents. They are more resilient than we think. Just give her time, when she makes a few friends and sees how much fun painting is, she will be telling you how much she loves it! 

Hope everyone else is okay IA

xoxo


----------



## soni

Salam All and Jummah Mubarak,

Barbiedoll, JazakAllah for the lovely hadith.Insha'Allah ur little one wil settle in nicely soon!!!

KittenPaw , How r ufeeling??How do u find going back to work.It was really hard for me to concentrate on job during treatments!!!

Snowbelle, How r uAny more adventures in ur aircast 

Iman,  

Angelic, Thanks for sending ur love and prayers.... 

Well I have got myself in a real state since yesterday due to my lack of symptoms.I just don't know what to do but to wait till next scan.My clinic offered me bHcg for reassurance but I am toooo scared to face anything right now.Let's see what happens in next few days. 

Hope u all will have nice weekend.I have to attend a wedding again and next week and wondering shall I go or take it easy....... 

Love,
Soni


----------



## KittenPaws

Awww soni please try not to stress. Maybe you should have that test to reassure you. Remember the outcome will be the same so whatever it is maybe you should just check it now. InshAllah it will be fantastic news!     

Im okay to be honest, getting on with work. happy to be keeping occupied. Rather than stressing at home! Also i only have next week and then its a long weekend and i am testing Tuesday! Me and DH are both taking the day off so we can get our results. I go for a blood test and then 2 hrs after get the phone call! So INSHALLAH it will be good news!      

xoxo


----------



## soni

Awww KittenpAW,

Insha'Allah u will have ur good news very soon.My scan and ur test is on the same day.I am praying    for both of us!!!!

Love,
Soni


----------



## DreamTeam

salam everyone,
I hope that everyone is on form and enjoying the slightly improved weather. Sorry I haven't had much to say, I knocked my foot the other day and its not been feeling to great since. Plus I just needed some space from FF after deluding myself last month...

Inshallah   and   and of course extra   for soni and kittenpaws - inshallah it will work

love to everyone

Snowbelle


----------



## Princess xx

Salamms everyone 

was wondering if I could join you, I am a muslim convert and Im pregnant with my first child (a baby boy) My husband and I are arguing about names,  He ldoesn't want an english sounding name and has chosen Muzamil but I don't like it...I want to call him Rayyan could any one suggest anything.

Thanks 

Aaliyah x


----------



## KittenPaws

Aww sis sorry about your foot! Hope you feel better. 

Thanks for your duas. You ladies are always in mine. Im feeling bit tired now, want to get off home and have a little nap! 

Salam Aaliyah and welcome. Congratulations! Maybe you and your hubby can look at islamic names with a good meaning and InshAllah try and agree together. It must be difficult picking a name.


----------



## Princess xx

KittenPaws - Im getting quite down about it, I don't want us to argue as we have been so blessed with this child against all odds Allah granted our prayers so feel like I'm being ungrateful in some way.  He is home tonight so we are going to search the internet


----------



## KittenPaws

Awww sis i just read your byline- SubhannAllah that is a little miracle. 

Do you mind if i ask was it natural or assisted conception?

I have found something online that i think may be of benefit to you and your husband InshAllah. 

Please dont be upset about it, the name will come to you both... You should be happy and just relaxing.  

In the Name of Allah, Most Gracious, Most Merciful. 


All praise and thanks are due to Allah, and peace and blessings be upon His Messenger. 


Islam emphasizes that Muslims should have good names and give good names to their children. It is reported in a hadith that the Prophet (peace and blessings be upon him) said, "You will be called on the Day of Resurrection by your names and the names of your fathers, so have good names." (Reported by Abu Dawud) 

In the choice of names, we should follow certain guidelines as illustrated in the following fatwa issued by the eminent Muslim scholar, Sheikh Yusuf Al-Qaradawi: 

"Islam does not oblige Muslims to choose specific names, Arab or non-Arab names, for their children, whether males or females. It is rather up to people to decide which names they would like to choose for their children. 

However, selecting names should be pursuant to some Islamic rules: 

1- To be a good name that is neither detestable by people nor to be rejected by the child himself, when he grows up. Such detestable names are like those which bear the meaning of bad omen, evil connotations, names of people known for their oppression and excessiveness, and so on. In this regard, we find that the Prophet (peace and blessings be upon him) used to change bad names into good ones. For example, he changed the name of someone from "Qalilah" (A few) into "Kathirah" (A lot), and the name of another from "`Aasiyah" (Sinner) into "Jamilah" (Beautiful), and so on. 

2- A Muslim should not call his son names such as, "`Abdul-Ka`abah", "`Abdun-Nabi", "`Abdul-Hussayn", and such names that implies `Ubudiyyah (servitude) to others than Allah. Ibn Hazm said that naming children with names as such is, according to the consensus of Muslim scholars, prohibited, except the name of "`Abdul-Muttalib". 

3- A Muslim should not choose names that give an impression of pomposity and vainglory. This is supported by the hadith that reads, "The most detestable name for Allah in the Hereafter is that of a man who calls himself "King of All Kings", for Allah is the Lord of the Kings." (Reported by Al-Bukhari, Muslim, Abu Dawud, and At-Tirmidhi) 

Muslims are also forbidden to name their children after the Finest Names of Allah, such as "Ar-Rahman (the Gracious), Al-Khalik (the Creator), etc. 

It is also prohibited to use the Attributes of Allah with a definite article, such as "Al-`Aziz" (the All-Powerful) and "Al-Hakim" (the Most-Wise), as names. But they may be used without a definite article, e.g. "`Aziz" and "Hakim". 

4- It is a commendable thing to call children after the Prophets and righteous people, to keep them in memory, so as to take them as a guide and follow in their footsteps. 

The best of such names are the names that show man's humility before his Lord, as indicated by the hadith that reads, "The best names in Allah's Sight are `Abdullah and `Abdur-Rahman." (Reported by Muslim, Abu Dawud, At-Tirmidhi, and Ibn Majah) 

The same applies to names that consist of two parts, of which the first "`Abd" and the second is one of the Finest Names of Allah, such as "`Abdul-`Alim". 

5- As for non-Arab names, there is nothing wrong in using them as names, so long as they bear good meanings in their language. Although the early Muslims were purely Arabs living in a pure Arab atmosphere, they found no harm in non-Arab names, as regards men and women. For example, "Mareyah" (the Mother of the Believers) who gave birth to Ibrahim, the son of Prophet Muhammad (peace and blessings be upon him) was known for her Coptic name. 

Also, most of the names of early believers were linguistically names of plants, such as "Talhah", "Salamah", "Hanzalah"; names of animals and birds, such as "Asad", "Saqr"; names of objects and parts of nature, like "Bahr", "Jabal"; adjectives used as names, like "`Amir", "Salim"; names of previous Prophets and righteous people, e.g. "Ibrahim" and "Yusuf". 

Thus, a Muslim should take into consideration such restrictions while choosing names for their children."


----------



## Iman

Salaams Aaliyah/Princess

Im from the same background and route to Islam as you . Welcome to the Deen! and congrats on your pregnancy alhamdulillah.

I have the same discussions with my hubbie when we mull over names ( lol wishful thinking!  ) . I like the name Aadam after the Prophet pbuh but hubbie says its too english when with our Pakistani but often mistaken for English surname! lol...theres so many names out there - keep thinking and you will find one insha'allah. What about Ibrahim? my fave but taken in our family already . Or Sulayman? or....Hamzah? or...( thinking here....mmm) Imran? or Yaseen? or Isa? or Yusuf?? all lovely Islamic names but are very easy to say also...hope I have given you some ideas insha'allah. All these names are already in my family (boo for me) but are great names.

Salaams to all the other girls too! big hugs to Kittenpaw and Soni in particular....Soni try not to worry and KP, make sure you rest miss!! Snowbelle and Barbiedoll, Maarias, Maariya, Angelic   

Have a great weekend all

xx


----------



## Princess xx

Salaams 

just want to say thankyou to Kitten paws, that has helped so much.

W/S Iman - My husband is Maurition I like Rayyan, Haris and Junaid but dh doesn't agree, he works away all week and is supposed to be coming home tonight to discuss it but doesn't look like he will be here until tomorrow now inshallah.  Thanks for your sugestions but like you dh has a big family with many of those names it's so dificult


----------



## Princess xx

reece and zain are nice.  I thank God I am having a son but if I was having a girl I wouldn't have any trouble at all choosing a name.  your daughter is gorgeous mashallah


----------



## KittenPaws

Salam ladies. Hope ur all well.
Barbie- thanx thought id give bk to a website that has given me such support + wonderful friends.
Aaliyah- inshallah when ur dh comes bk u wil find ur name. Il tell u my faves for boys are Yahya + suleyman. For girls yasmine, fathima, leyla + sofiya. 
Everyone else hope ur ok x x x


----------



## KittenPaws

Wsalam! Lol indeed he has! Hows u today? Up early! Im stil in bed, dh sleeping away! Thinkin finaly i can use my outdoor line 4 laundry! V.happy. Lol. Cleaning is therapuetic to me!:-D


----------



## KittenPaws

Lol nigella move over! Nah just love a clean house. Have had to close my eyes a bit all wk, house hasnt bn hoovered since thurs + dh said hed do it again today. I keep my mouth zipped im just thankful he does it! 
Oh an abacus sounds fab, v.educational. I bought my sils both a nappy dispensing machine thingy. Lucky 4 me i got clothes in oz so they were really diff. But ur so rite every1 buys the same clothes.  
Think tonite im going to city with dh we wana c that film, the eye! Looks nice + creepy, lol.


----------



## KittenPaws

Also £20 loungers? Bargain, go 4 it!


----------



## KittenPaws

Oh i misd a q! How im feelin? I duno sis 4 sum reason this time im v.calm + just nuthn. Cant explain. Symptoms wise, nuthn but crampy stil. Esp yesterday had af type pains but im sure its donkeys yrs 2 early 4 that!


----------



## KittenPaws

Lol. No a cleaner wudnt help id just c everythn they didnt do! Nah im ok. More important things at the mo! I promise im resting. Inshallah ur rite! Aww me oh my wat a journey weve all had + it isnt over yet! Enjoy ur day x x x


----------



## KittenPaws

Barbie p.s. Love u for saying babies! As opposed to singular x x x x x


----------



## Princess xx

barbiedoll- Aaron is a lovely name, Im sure he is adorable

Good luck kitten paws I'll make duah for you sweeie xx


----------



## KittenPaws

Salam sis. Hope ur well. Did u find a name yet? Very quiet here today. Wheres everyone hiding? :-D


----------



## KittenPaws

Salam. I did indeed! Dh did it all this weekend, v.happy! Lol. Im just bout to start dinner. Making roast chicken. Yum yum.


----------



## KittenPaws

Salam Sisters

Hows everyone today?

Snowbelle where you hiding? Hope you are all well

oxoxo


----------



## DreamTeam

Salam Everyone  
Alhumdulilah the bulk of the groucho period is over...I'm still trying to figure some stuff out but I think things have just been getting to me (ttc and staring at my foot). Inshallah thats it and I'm back to my usual self, but its been a hard few days...

Wow, theres so many messages  to catch up on, so I'll just leave it here with a big  

Snowbelle - trying to leave the negativity


----------



## KittenPaws

Awww Snowy (mind if i call u that   ) 

InshAllah soon you will be on your feet again and then will miss the endless hours of daytime TV. When i was off for 5 weeks with my arm, i couldnt even tie my hair up, let alone go to the toilet properly  and it was awful. 
I dont miss the pain but i do miss watching Oprah and re-runs of friends all week  

Re the TTC.... i hear you loud and clear. Its hard but i make dua that InshAllah Allah makes this easier for you and you and your hubby have many many many healthy babies, Ameen.


----------



## KittenPaws

Hahaa! I found this funky pic, but i cant see it... its still my old picture! 

How are you?

Hows your DD going with nursery?


----------



## KittenPaws

Aww she will be okay   

Im at work, yeah. Got a headache! Arrrgh .... Cant wait to go home.... 8 sleeps till testing!


----------



## Iman

Salaams girls!

How is evryone? Snowbelle - hope you are ok and on the mend. Perfectly understanable to get a little fed up at times  How long til the aircast comes off??

Kittenpaws - not long now! hope you are feeling ok. Keep making the du'a sis I have a good feeling about this for you!

Barbiedoll - give a kiss to the little one for me and good luck with nursery insha'allah.

Hugs to everyone else 

No news here. Had a busy weekend - went out on friday ( day off! ) with prospective sis-in-law which was lots of fun. Saturday DH passed his theory driving test!    yippee! hes just never got round to it til now. then after that we went to see his cousin's newborn - so cute! I was surprisingly ok - I think I have become a bit numb to all this TTC lark now.... After that we went to a friend's house for a BBQ which was great and saw her 2 year old little girl who was gorgeous....then Sunday DH went out to Martial Arts expo which he loved     and I got stuck into the housework and then one of my friends came round...

Bad news today though...we have an old Mercedes 4 x 4 which we are doing up. Last September we spent 900 squid on a re-spray. Cos we live on a cr*ppy road that is very congested it got hit /scraped a few months ago which was frustrating enough...but no dents, just chipped. TODAY however - thats another story - got home and some <insertnameofchoice!!> has SNAPPED clean off the passenger wing mirror ( left it on the bonnet though - how considerate!!) and KEYED the passnger side!!!!!!!         

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. I am very annoyed and DH is livid. THing is - although our road is congested and stuff I dont see anyone else's cars getting scraped keyed and vandalised....Its not a horrible area, its residential, its not cheap to live here and its mainly families and young professsional types ( ooh I sound posh! lol ...we are only renting though!) but sometimes people walk through the roads to avoid the mainroad on the way home from the pub etc.....no use calling police since we dont know when it happened or who did it - all they will give is a crime number. and since its not insured fully comp theres not much insurers can do apparently.........

anyway sorry thats all off topic just had to get it out cos I am so annoyed that someone can be that malicious!! have told DH to go to the gym to get frustration and anger out cos hes so annoyed!! 

anyone know a cheap ( i.e, free) bodywork mechanic??!?!

xxxx


----------



## soni

Salaam All,

Hope u all are well!!!

I didn't go to the wedding on the weekend at the end.DH didn't wan't to take any chances....had to lie with my in-laws that I have a backache.Kept feeling guilt about lying but there wasn't any other way to get out of it!!!!

Kittenpaws hope u r  .Headaches are common in 2ww due to hormonal change.I seriously pray that it is a good news for u Insha'Allah..

Barbiedoll how is the lil one?I am trying to think what to cook for dinner toniteAny suggestions??

Iman,it's horrible what happened to ur car.Glad that u had a nice day with ur would be SIL!!!

Snowbelle, how is ur foot nowdoing anything exciting today

angelic,maarias and amberjade... .miss u guys

Love,
Soni


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams everyone,
How are things with everyone

Imaan - how awful, I hate people who bash other peoples cars...grrr  .  

KP - 5 weeks with you arm - ouch. I think I'm just getting bored of my foot, does that make sense. Every time I go out, I just end up looking at peoples shoes and think I want to wear heels and pretty shoes etc etc. I've set myself a few goals so I am trying to improve my skills so am trying to stick at that.

BD - hows play group going? Do you stay and play with your LO before you leave

Soni - No ideas about dinner tonight, last night we had a gratin de dauphinois but with spinich and less cheese and no cream (because of the diet), I had mine with lemon sole. DH had his with chopped scotch bonnet and chilli sauce  

love to everyone
Snowbelle


----------



## KittenPaws

Salams ladies

SB- great to hear from you. Wow your dinners sound awfully posh! LOL... 

Soni- glad your resting & inshAllah on Tuesday you will finally get the news youve been waiting so long for. 

Me- im crap. Had little spot of blood at 3am this morning when i went toilet. Was bit       waaaaaay to early for AF. But dunno there was cramps too. I fell over this morning, hurt my knees and know i have instant bruises. Not that good so far. I just now think it hasnt worked......again.


----------



## soni

Oh Kitten Paw,

Don't loose hope!!!!It could very well be implantation bleed which is a good sign.U still have a week to go so stay positive........  

I hope u haven't injured ur knee and feeling ok!!!


Come one lil ones stay tight and keep growing for the wonderful parents u've got.  

Love,
Soni


----------



## KittenPaws

thanks guys


----------



## DreamTeam

KP - hello Mrs - I do the acrobatic stunts around here!!! No jumping or falling around please, I think I've done enough for all of us. Seriously though are you ok? You never know you little eggs could just be having fun inside of you and wanted some adventure - think theme park!   Loads of         for you. Inshallah your DH is looking after you.

BD - It sounds really wierd that they want you to drop the baby off and run. We are talking about the 9mnth/1year old aren't we My mum is a teacher and she says life is easier if parents stay for a bit and then go. I think you should go with your gut feelings on this. At the end of the day she is very little. Inshallah it will be ok.

Dinner - what was so strange about my dinner  Just trying to give Soni ideas...anyway what did you all have I think I want chicken salon and rice today, which means making something else for DH as he won't eat chicken...

Soni - I'm going to totally abuse the fact that you are physio to ask the following, do people usually get skin rashes when wearing an aircast. My leg (ie the bit that wouldn't normally wear a sock) is really red and itchy every night when I take my aircast's sports style long sock off. I've been washing my leg and moisturising it with natural oil (which is what I normally do) but its annoying me now. Any ideas


----------



## Angelic

Hi girls,

Hope you are all well and happy...


----------



## KittenPaws

Aww SB when you put it like that how can i not be positive?! That has made me smile soooo much!  Thank you  

I am alright, had to fill in incident report at work. I think its my shoes aswell. They are flat underneath!

DH is looking after me and will be sorting dinner out tonight- I hope!! 

Angelic- hope you and your bubbas are all well


----------



## soni

Snowbelle,
yes people can have rashes with aircast.There could be number of reasons, u could be allergic to the material or wearing it for too long  no air vent mechanism or perspiration or if it doesn't fit properly!!!

Usually moisturising with E45 helps but if it doesn't settle it down u need to see GP or ur physio so they can advise u properly as it's hard to say without seeing what sort of rash it is or what is causing it.

I know It may not sound very helpful but couldn't ignore it either.

Take care of urself hun.

Soni


----------



## KittenPaws

im not a physio- but could offer some psychological support! LOL 

Maybe your having psychosomatic symptoms related to the stress!! KIDDING      

Id go with Sonis advice. You guys have got me laughing again!


----------



## Angelic

Thanx barbie and kitten, all is well on my side Mashallah, I can't complain.


----------



## Angelic

Ooops, how are you both doing??!!! Fill me in....


xxxxxxxxx


----------



## amberjade

salams everyone,

wow you lot have been busy talking ! sorry not been around soooo busy! 

Kitten - Hope your taking it easy after your fall. I have been praying for you Inshallah this time it will work, i was really excited to read of your spot of blood, i had that too and it was implantation. Inshallah its also that for you, BUT YOU HAVE TO TAKE IT EASY !!

Soni - how you doing? Congrats on the BFP how are you feeling hope your taking it easy too.

Barbie, Iman, angelic snowbelle and anyone i have missed hope your all ok  

Me - i'm fine Allhumdullilah, keep getting AF pains and think the worst run to the loo but thankfully nothings there ! had a scan last week which placed me at 10 + 4 wks, was amazing to see. Bubba was moving around waving arms. Showed the scan pic to mum today and it made it more real for her.. she cried with joy. 

Sis's it will happen for all of you Inshallah. 

Take care 

Amber

xx

P.s All this talk of food ! makes me go hungry everytime i read the posts hmmmmm chicken and rice my favourite (at the mo anyway!)


----------



## Angelic

Awww Barbie - I bet your DD is loving it there with all the other kids her own age, and as you already know it is quite important for their development to spend time away from family with other kids. But I can imagine how hard it is to leave her, when she has been with you every day for so long. But how are you coping otherwise?

Well hopefully the three little munchkins can entertain each other.


----------



## KittenPaws

Salams Ladies, 

Hope you are all well.... 

Barbie    i would love to take time off but its so busy at work, to be honest i kindof am happy to keep busy. Keeps my mind of it most of the hours of 9-5! 

Amber- Oh Mashallah that must have been amazing, so so happy for you. JazakhAllah for your duas, it means so much that all you sisters are here and how we support each other. Well about the spotting, i counted it 3 times yesterday none since about 9.30 pm. Its weird, if i can explain it its like watery light pink blood with cervical mucus , no bigger than a 10p coin!       I just havent experienced that before? What was urs like? Im trying to keep level headed. 

Last night i made a big big dua, i was feeling so low. I asked Allah to give me Sabr at this time & not let me get all obsessive. I asked for something to let me know its going to be okay. It was weird all night i dreamt good things relating to me and being pg, and woke up feeling very calm. I know that good dreams are from Allah, bad from Shaitan but some dream but also dreams from subconscious. What do you guys think? 

Angelic, Iman, Soni, Sbelle, princess, maarias & everyone else


----------



## DreamTeam

Salams everyone  
Sounds like everyone is up to something 

Not much going on chez moi.

Soni - thankyou so much for the advice, I'm going to try and get to my gp but when it isn't so slippery outside.  I'd pretty much decided I must be allergic to the sock, so I had started putting a pillow case underneath the sock which seems to have stopped the itching. Yay!

KP - 3 spots huh?? Could mean the 3 raspberries are 3 bubs!! Triplet mania hits muslim posters!!! Angelic - we blame you!  

Angelic - Whats it like 3 bubs kicking you all the time, or are they squashed? 

BD -I'm sure you bambina will get used to nursery in no time.

Imaan - amberjade - maarias  

love to everyone

Snowbelle


----------



## KittenPaws

SB-   Oh i didnt think of that, lol. Im sure its not a correlation to my 3 rasberries! 

Barbie- These posts take less than a minute! And i didnt say what keeps me busy at work   
You dont analyse dreams? Not all dreams, but dont you ever think of some of them?


----------



## KittenPaws

Dont we all.


----------



## KittenPaws

*Maybe you ladies would like a little reading*

Abu Hurayrah narrated Muhammad (S) said, "There are three types of dreams: a righteous dream which is glad tidings from Allah, the dream which causes sadness is from Shaitan, and a dream from the ramblings of the mind. (Sahih Muslim)

True/Good Dreams
We can see true dreams are from Allah Ta'aala as Muhammad (S) said, "True dreams are from Allah, and bad dreams are from Shaitan." (Sahih Al-Bukhari)

True believers are more likely to happen to those who are truthful in their lives as Muhammad (S) said, "Those of you with the truest dreams will be those who are most truthful in speech" (Sahih Muslim)

Good dreams are also from Allah Ta'aala. Prophet Muhammad (S) said, "If anyone of you has a dream that he likes then it is from Allah. He should thank Allah for it and narrate it to others." (Sahih Al-Bukhari) Good deeds consist of people doing Halaal (lawful) acts.

One should share their dreams with those they like as Muhammad (S) said, "If one sees a good dream, let him expect good, and not tell it except to those he likes." (Muslim) An example of this is Yaqoob (AS) telling his son, Yusuf (AS) concerning his dream about eleven stars and the sun and the moon prostrating to him (scholars have said the eleven stars were his brothers, and the sun and the moon represented his mother and father): "He said, "O my son! Relate not your vision to your brothers lest they arrange a plot against you. Verily! Satan is to man an open enemy." (Surah Yusuf 12:5) We know the half-brothers of Yusuf were jealous of him to begin with so telling them the dream would probably only serve to increase the jealousy.

Muhammad (S) also told us, "Nothing is left of prophethood except glad tidings." Those with him asked, "What are glad tidings?" He (S) replied, "Good dreams." (Sahih Al-Bukhari)

Bad Dreams
As stated above bad dreams are from Shaitan. Muhammad (S) told us what to do upon seeing a bad dream. "So when one of you sees a dream which he does not like, he should spit on his left side three times, seek refuge with Allah from Shaitan thrice, and change the side which he was lying (Sahih Muslim) and in another narration in Muslim, Muhammad (S) told us if we spit three times and seek refuge from Allah then it (the dream) will not harm them." (Sahih Muslim)

Muhammad (S) also told us that if we saw a bad dream to "stand up and offer prayer." (Sahih Muslim)

Bad Dreams Should Not Be Disclosed
Muhammad (S) said, ...If he has a dream that he dislikes, then it is from Shaitan. He should seek refuge with Allah from its evil, and he SHOULD NOT MENTION IT TO ANYBODY, then it will not harm him." (Sahih Al-Bukhari) If one does tell somebody about the bad dream then there could be the chance that some harm will come out of it.

Dreams from One's Self
These dreams come from one's thoughts and are neither from Allah or Shaitan.

Lying About Dreams
Prophet Muhammad (S) said, "Indeed the worst of lies is that of a person who falsely claims to have dream." (Sahih Al-Bukhari) also 'Whoever claims to have dream which he did not have, will be ordered to tie two barley grains together, which he will never be able to do; and if somebody eavesdrop on some people's conversation which they didn't want him to hear or they tried to keep away from him, then molten lead will be poured into his ears on the Day of Resurrection; and whosoever makes a picture (of a being with a soul) will be punished on the Day of Resurrection and (will) be ordered to put a soul in it, which he will not be able to do." (Sahih Al-Bukhari)


----------



## amberjade

Hi Kitten

Don't want to get ure hopes up too high but my spot was exactly the same pink tinge to white cm. i really didn't suspect anything becoz i thought IVF was our only hope, but i did wonder what it was all about...Inshallah Kitten this could be it. Whatever Allah swt wills. 

Salam to everyone else, staying at my parents for a week becoz i was missing them ! I'm still such a kid at heart !

Love Amber
x


----------



## KittenPaws

Awww thanks sis, Inshallah will be good news   can i ask how much of it you got? Feel free to make a description, lol!!!! it helps me! 

Lucky you, i wish my family lived here. How much i miss them especially at times like this!


----------



## amberjade

kitten

  it was the size of 10p just like you described. I still remember it as it took me by suprise mid cycle i was at work at the time a week later i'm preggars... 

I don't get embarrased too easily !!  DH is always telling me off for given him too much info, i've now taken happily to trumping in bed without feeling   excuse is i'm preggars so better out than in!!   DH face just drops !! bless. 

amber


----------



## KittenPaws

Haaa haa! Thats too funny. I havent reached that point just yet, but im sure i will! Well tuesday is test day, a week from yesterday! So you never know, InshAllah InshAllah...

Okay im off, might log back in later. Off to dinner for a work do

Love & salams to all..


Amber when you due?


----------



## Fiffi

Salaams ladies,

Hope all is well with everyone.,

Am still in the Maldives - Sarah caught a nasty virus the week we got here and then as soon as she was better, I was down with it. so havent been able to log in and catch the news until now. Sarah is getting awfully spoilt by everyone - and me getting awfully FAT with all the food! lol! 

It is wonderful to see the faces of all those people who told DH to take a second wife coz I wont be able to have kids! Tee! Hee!  

Dont have time to do any personals..but hope its all going great. Will catch up properly once I am back home.

hugs
Farah
xxx


----------



## KittenPaws

Salam Farah, Oww so nice to hear from you, we have indeed missed you. 

Glad to see you and DD are better now, and that she is getting very spoiled! Always the case with families and little one... It must be so nice to be with all your family and  to those who have said that in the past. 

Lots of love to you, enjoy!

KP


----------



## miss n.k

salaam to all sisters

just seen this post today i didn't know we had a Muslim poster which we could post on I'm so glad I've found it as i can share my problems with other Muslim sisters.

a Little bit about me, my name is neelam and I'm 20 years old Ive Been ttc for the last 3 years i got married at a very young age me all fine but my DH has low sperm count and poor mobility. I'm living in the midlands the hospital recommended ICSI so we went for our first cycle August 2007 but we got a BFN it was so hard to go through everything and then get a negative result i was so upset and i was always being emotional my DH was telling me i always told you it wouldn't work but I'm still being positive and thinking i should give it another try.

As I'm so young as well it is so hard for me its like have to go through all this but i would do anything to get a BFP result so I'm know thinking of going through another cycle of icsi. I'm more prepared now and i know what is to come but I'm positive and inshalah everything Will be fine 
hope to speak to u all soon
neelam


----------



## KittenPaws

Salam Neelam,

Welcome to this thread! InshAllah you will meet great friends as we all have also. 

I am so sorry to hear your first tx didnt work out and we all know how tough it is ttc . Inshallah i pray that you get the much wanted BFP and have a beautiful healthy baby, ameen. It sometimes feels at the time that it will never happen but i suppose we just dont know, seek guidance from Allah through dua and prayer and i hope this will make it easy for you. 

This thread has been great too, we get all we need to off our chest and have a good old chinwag! Gets you through! 

I also started ttc quite young, i was about 19 and half. I cant complain, Allah has blessed me with being able to do many things in that time so Allahu Alim and is the best of planners. 

Love and salaam
KP


----------



## DreamTeam

Salam everyone 
Hows everyone doing today Alhumdulilah I've been ok. Totally flipped out an incompetent person in a call centre in India but hey such is life!

KP - totally loving the little kitten!!!

Welcome to Neelam, inshallah you will get your BFP, inshallah all our dreams will be realised. This whole process is hard, but everyone here is really great and that really makes the difference  

Farah - totally envious of the fact that you are somewhere hot right now... I could soooo do with a holiday!

love to everyone

Snowbelle


----------



## Maarias

Salaam ladies,
I have been catching up with your   - sorry not to be posting much but work is VERY hectic at the mo, and am also in a 'can't be bothered to think about tx phase'  

Neelam - welcome sister and big big hugs to you - tx is so very hard and must be so much harder to go through at such a young age - inshallah you will soon have your longed for bfp  

KP - sending you lots of     - it really sounds a lot like implantation bleeding to me  

Lots of hugs and duas to all of you - again sorry for not posting much, but am just enjoying life without thinking about flippin' tx at the mo. - and my little monkey (DS) is keeping me very occupied - he's at such a funny age at the moment, everything he says just makes me laugh   - he really helps me to count my blessings  

Mx


----------



## KittenPaws

salam Maarias, so good to hear from you. 

Im glad your feeling better, and great that DS is keeping you on your toes!



So glad we have a long weekend, roll on 4pm!


----------



## FazWorld

ASA sisters (and any brothers here)
Its great to see you on here.. I have read many threads, looking for this environment. I feel such an old-timer amongst you young things... I'm gonna be 44 (IA - Allah willing) later this year. Had a failed ICSI earlier this year. I had thought it was going to be my last attempt, but managed to convince DH to have one last last go  .

I can't really complain, Allah swa has blessed me with two beautiful girls (MA - by his will) from an ICSI 5 years ago. They are so great, that I should say Alhumdo lillah (thanks to Allah) and I certainly do. They came after 5 years of trying and after 2 unsuccessful attempts at ICSI.

AH (all thanks to Allah) I have children but I want some more, esp a little boy if possible. I know people who have only had girls and people who have only had boys, and they feel something is missing. plus my siblings now have a combination of 20+ children all under the age of 10!! They just keep popping (AH)!

Initially I did wonder if I was commiting a kind of shirk (association to the oneness of Allah) by using scientific interference to try for kids, but if we weren't meant to have them, then He still has the final say, so we just paving the way using scientific means.. He still has to say "Kun fa ya kun" ("Be - and it is"). Did anyone else have these thoughts? 

Indeed I actually had three embies put back in and when all three embedded, we had a quandry of whether to eliminate one or not... Allah swa in his infinite wisdom took the decision and one stopped growing. Who are we to interfere?

I pray for us all to have sabr (patience) and faith that whatever is decreed for us be the best for us both in the duniya(this world) and in the akhira( afterlife). Allah swa knows what is best for us. May he guide us always on the Huq ( the truth). Ameen


----------



## Iman

Assalaamu alaikum Faz

Lovely to have you here! theres quite a few of us now!  Your words mean a lot and I think we can probably all relate to what you have said. Alhamdulillah you have 2 gorgeous girls  - twins I take it?? masha'allah you have been blessed.  Its funny how Allah worlks ( re the 3rd embie) it just shows that it is all His Will.

Salaams to the rest of the girls too! How is everyone?? Enjoying the long weekend I guess judging by how quiet it is on here!! 

KP - I know Tuesday is a big day for you! Insha'allah, insha'allah.....   thinking of you...

Soni how is it going? how are you feeling? hope you are resting and relaxing insha'allah. Snowbelle, hope you are ok too with the cast   

Big    for everyone else too...

No real news from me I'm afraid!Used OPK this month cos its been 3 months now since DH started taking the taxmoxifen so we thought ( even tho chances of success with it are slim) that we should you know....   Unfortunatley though DH got food poisoning so I think the time came and went with no action! lol....big strong positive on the OPK though so nice to know Im working ok - just hoping Allah swt works his Mercy on poor DH!!     I should look into booking him the SA soon in time for our next consultation on June 16th ( D-day! gulp!) 

Anyway better go, been out all day shopping and muchos tired now...was very restrained though considering I went to Oxford Circus and only bought some hair conditioner! lol...

love and du'a for all

xxx


----------



## soni

Salaam All,

Hope u all have a very nice long weekend,We have been lucky with weather this time round aren't we

Welcome to Fazworld and Neelam  .Insha'Allah all ur prayers will be answered soon...Ameen

Good to know Farah that u r enjoying ur holidays......make the most of it and spoil urself and  DD   .

Iman,Insha'Allah u will be embarking TTC journey soon....lots of special dua coming ur way  

Snowbelle,how is ur foot nowHope ur allergy have settled down nicely

Maarias, good to hear from u as well and glad to know that u r enjoying life,take ur time this journey really can take a lot out of us

KittenPaw,all the best and can't wait for ur positive test     

Angelic,Amberjade,thinking of u guys as well 

Me is Ok.not many pregnancy symptoms therefore keeping a very open mind.....scan late pm just want to get over with it.My nerves are kicking in and NOT looking forward to it......just praying for the best!!!


----------



## DreamTeam

Salam alaykum everyone,
Welcome to Fazworld and Neelam  , as you can see we   yapping in this section   Inshallah, we will all be blessed with our children         ameen.

Gosh the weather has been really lovely - can it please stay like this until September?? ! Unfortunately wasn't able to enjoy the weather from saturday onwards as I have been down with a horrible bout of food poisoning, going to the gp this afternoon so hopefully he can give me some wonder drugs! Unfortunately this was the golden moment, so I think this counts me out of conceiving this month  

OOOooo this is such an exciting week. 
Kitten Paws, I'm with you all the way desperately praying that this works for you inshallah!   
Soni, just relax and try and take things easy (very easily said). Inshallah your little bambino will stay  . Alhumdulilah, confirmation from you that aircasts can cause skin rashes helped me a lot, as I tried a pillow case inside the sock and the itichiness stopped! My mum made me 2 really cute purple socks for inside the sock and so I have no more redness, no lumps, no bumps etc!
Iman -         inshallah, inshallah! 

love to everyone   and of course   

love
Snowbelle


----------



## soni

I knew i was forgetting someone..........Barbiedoll hope u had a nice time too with ur family and ur littleone is doing great 

Snowbeele glad to know that ur alergic reaction has settled down......Mums are great and lovely sren't theyThey can just find the solution to any probs 

Soni


----------



## Maarias

Salaam ladies,

KP - many many congratulations hun   - just goes to show this iui lark can work  

Soni - sorry forgot to congratulate you on your bfp - hope all is well  

Faz - welcome and if it helps I'm 38 in June so no spring chicken myself!   I was no where near ready to have kids before 30! 

Mx


----------



## KittenPaws

Asalamualaikum. Quick 1 from me as im loggn in via dh mobile and between the family coming over. Alhamdulilah some of u wud have got my sms earlier, for all sister whose number i dnt have... we got our bfp today. Inshallah this little one stays. Thank u 4 all ur love + duas. May allah bless us all. Ameen x x


----------



## miss n.k

salaam to all sisters

just thought i would send a post to all of you hope you are all okay and in good health.

i was just very emotional today and needed some advise my DH is not very supportive so i though you sisters will understand me. Ive Been trying to convince my DH to go through another cycle of icsi but he just wont believe that it Will work again. He says i dnt NW how i can believe on this all working out to be a POSITIVE result but i really want to go through it and hes heartbroken from last time because we really had our hopes high for out last tx to work out as we are both young and it was only only his sperm that was low they gave us 50% chance to be positive but then it was a negative result.

is there any certain dua i can read or anything to help me feel more relaxed 
i would you to send me a reply with something to help me please.  sorry for doing all your heads in but i need some advise.

thank you all and a big congrats to one of the members who got a BFP result may Allah keep you healthy and bless you with a healthy child (AMEEN)

neelam xx


----------



## DreamTeam

Party in this room       !

Neelam   , I really don't know what you are going through as we have a very different ttc journey. I do understand your DH's apprehension as it is something that I feel quite often wonder...how will it work? When is enough, enough? How long can you push yourself... Alhumdulilah this board has been something. Since we had board meet a few weeks ago 50% (ok there were 4 of us) are now with bfp! I think that just proves it does happen and inshallah when it our turn and when Allah(swt) wills it for us, it will be.
I'm sorry I can't be of more use   

Inshallah, our children will find us and inshallah the children who don't have families will have families, ameen

love
Snowbelle


----------



## soni

Salam All,

First of all cogratulations to KittenPaw for getting that BFP.I am really praying hard for ur little one!!!!May Allah bless u with the wonderful child and with all his blessings...Ameen.

Well news on my end is not great.I think there is going to be another miscarriage so another ICSI coming up soon.Neelam I could have written ur post tonite as I don't want to play it any more and DH is all up and ready for another go.This is not easy just take care of urself.I am not in right frame of mind to suggest anyting but u all are in my prayers and it will be our turn very soon Insha'Allah!!!!


----------



## KittenPaws

Barbie, are u ok habibi? What hpnd? x x


----------



## Dibley

barbiedoll said:


> ladies...i really am invisible..   ..just to let you know i wont be posting on her any longer.   ...please dont bully anyone else


Barbiedoll,

What has happened? 
Please do get in touch and let me help  as Fertility Friends will not tolerate bullying, harassment or discrimination of any kind. 
I've sent you a pm too 

Dibley


----------



## FazWorld

ASA sisters (and bros)

congrats on your BFP's Soni and KP and any other I may have missed out. IA Allah swa will bless you with a baby(ies). 

Neelam, in response to your request, my mum gave me this dua, and I have found it again for you. It is in Surah Imran, verse 38, where Zachariya AS sees his neice (Maryam) with food provided by Allah and then prays to him and says..rabbi hab lee min ladunka thurriyyatan tayyibatan innaka sameeAAu aldduAAai
هُنَالِكَ دَعَا زَكَرِيَّا رَبَّهُ قَالَ رَبِّ هَبْ لِي مِن لَّدُنْكَ ذُرِّيَّةً طَيِّبَةً إِنَّكَ سَمِيعُ الدُّعَاءِ  which means 
There did Zakariya pray to his Lord, saying: "O my Lord! Grant unto me from Thee a progeny that is pure: for Thou art He that heareth prayer!  .

I used to read that all the time.. and AH I have twins girls aged 4.5.

As for how many times do you try? Well mine happened at the third attempt (with ICSI each time). The final time we tried Assisted Hatching. I had also undergone about a year of detox with vitamins and minerals from a place called Foresight (http://www.foresight-preconception.org.uk/) which is primarliy to cleanse your body of metals etc that are toxic to fertility. AH it worked, but of course it was Allah that decreed it should finally happen for me.

I was going for one last shot now. I did not do the Foresight thing, and this time we did blastocyst transfer instead, but it didn't work. I have convinced DH to try again repeating the formula we used last time, ie I am on Foresight vits/mins now, and we gonna do the AHathing again. If it will is meant to be then IA it will work. Won't try again I think - cos my clock ticking too fast 

My DH always knew in his heart that it would finally happen, I had given up hope and when it happened I was lieterally just going through the motions... it is extremely diff, esp the 2WW - thats the killer!!! and then to have to pick yourself up and do it all again. I know you are in the Midlands, but if you ever decide to do it in London, the senior embryologist at Lister (in Chelsea) is a Muslim lady - absolutely lovely person (tho I know her personally anyway).

Any ladies here wear the hijaab? I do and have done since just after babies were born AH. Its great - cos now don't care what my hair looks like (or what colour!!!) when going out, just grab a scarf and go!! 

/links


----------



## amberjade

salamz to all 

hey kitten CONGRATS,   i'm so pleased for you and dh i thank Allah swt for giving you this beautiful gift. I kept logging onto FF all day yesterday just to see your news, had an early nite so missed it. WOW you must be so over the moon. Inshallah your going to have a good 9 months ahead with 1, 2 or 3 bundles of joy !   TOLD YOU it was exactly the same as i had ! sooooo happy today! 

Barbie, i don't understand wat has happened but this thread won't be the same without you, i haven't even got to know you yet ...come back!!!!!!!

To all the other lovely sisters just keep faith and hop alive Inshallah your dreams will come true. 

I have my 12.5 week scan today ( the important one) i'm really scared, i really want everything to be ok with my baby, Inshallah it will be, but i can't help feeling kind of negative that something is wrong.

I will be back to do personals later 

Amber


----------



## DreamTeam

Asalam alaykum everyone,
Isn't it just a beautiful day!!! 

Soni darling    , are you sure you are going to miscarry? Is there no chance you could be wrong?              Inshallah, Allah(swt) will make it easy for you during this hard time. I'm really praying for you right now. Just remember that you aren't alone, and you just want to let out we are all here for you...  Have your clinic got you taking the right amount of folic acid Sometimes some ladies need a higher dosage. It took my mum 7 years to get me, and in the end it came down to an increased amount of folic acid...could be worth asking about. 

BarbieDoll - Whats going on Come back!

FazWorld - alhumdulilah hearing that you got twins is something that picks me up when like right now I'm not feeling too positive. Inshallah Allah(swt) hears our prayers and inshallah all our prayers will be answered.

Neelam -  

KittenPaws- Hope you got some sleep last night, despite the excitement!!! 

Amber - inshallah I'm sat with my aircast praying your baby is born fit and healthy  

Iman, maarias, BD, angelic and anyone I've forgotten 

love

Snowbelle


----------



## KittenPaws

Salam my beautiful sisters

Alhamdulillah Alhamdulillah it is starting to set in. Not much tho. I was up at 4am worried about childbirth it just hit me!   Bit early for that hey?

Alhamdulilaah me and DH just want to get through this and InshAllah Allah blesses us with a healthy baby in 8months time. its funny, i thought all my worries would be gone, it seems that wasnt the case. Its just something else in my mind. But I make dua that Allah makes it easy. 

Amber- InshAllah everything will be fine, we are all thinking of you. 

Snowbelle thank you for your beautiful messages, means so much. 

Barbie, hope you got my PM- im so worried about you! Whats happened? 

Everyone else, love and salam to you all. Thank you for all your support it means the world to me!


----------



## KittenPaws

I just found that post - THANK YOU SOOOOOO MUCH, made me actually tear up!    

JazakhAllah for all your duas that is what means the world to me. May Allah bless you all for your kindness. Ameen.


----------



## KittenPaws

ooh baby massage, My SIL takes my little nephew and said that its helped him so much with his windy stomach  

I had the gardener in sunday, gardens look fab! 

Oh me... well kindof getting there. Family are so happy but just so thankful to Allah. I havent told work, only boss as she knows the whole story for time off etc. So she was so happy. Alhamdulillah i feel very happy but so forever grateful to Allah i keep saying it but cant explain. I cried so much in Sajdah yesterday, after i found out i made 2 rakaah of thanks and sobbed like a baby!


----------



## KittenPaws

Im listening to you this time   ... lol

I have been so good. Feeling really thirsy tho anyway. I am drinking water and diluted juice, dont want to much sugar.


----------



## KittenPaws

Aww thank you habibi! Thats so cute, Aunty kitten is having a kitten, maybe a litter? Lol. 

The good news is ive been caffeine, sushi, prawn, tea, etc free since begining of 1st IUI. So fully detoxed and caffeine free. When DH grinds his fresh beans on sat morning its like torture! lol   

InshAllah tonight my SIL has put together a book bag of all her pg books, she just had a little one 5 mths ago. So Inshallah when i get brave i will have a look!


----------



## KittenPaws

can i ask how long you were ttc for?


----------



## KittenPaws

SubhanAllah, you must cherish every moment with DD.


----------



## KittenPaws

I can imagine! Sit outside the nursery gates and wait! lol, noooo! 

She will be fine InshAllah, i bet she loves it! This is my last post today.

JazzaKhallah khair to all of you for your duas and congrats, inshAllah i will be seeing lots more BFPs here very soon.

Love & salams

KP


----------



## Angelic

Conhratulations KittenPaws!!!

So very very happy for you!!!


----------



## Angelic

Barbiedoll, how are you darling?  

It is so cute how you talk about your daughter, I bet you're a great mother... she is very lucky to have you, and vice versa!!!!


----------



## miss n.k




----------



## Tokii

Congrats Kittenpaws, I'm so happy for u. It's been so long n I've been lurking not posting. I received ur PM but it was d the day we got back from Tunisia. Oh yes we had a fab time. How was the meet? How r u doing? Ahamdullah x3. Insha Allah it will b me soon.

Saalam everyone else.

Barbiedoll, we have the same name if what KP called u is ur name.

Goodnite Ladies.


----------



## miss n.k

salaam alaikum to all sisters

i just posted a mesage but it all just disappeared anyway just wanted to say a big thank you to all sisters for your support and guidance may Allah bless you all with a Happy family and healthy children (AMEEN).

i feel more relaxed and Happy when i can share my pain with all you sisters and you all guide me through which i feel so happy at. thank you to the sister who sent me a dua Ive noted it down and i Will be definitely reading it may Allah guide us all.

I'm so Happy to see we have more BFP mashall ah and i hope everyone has a positive result inshalah. 

just wanted to ask if there is any sister on this post who is from the midlands would love to hear from you all

thanks all for you support

neelam x x x


----------



## Maarias

Salaam ladies,
Barbiedoll - you're right, I'm rubbish at lurking   How are you - sorry you were bullied - I had a quite horrible post from someone a few years back after I got my bfp - it really upset me at the time. Big big hugs    

Soni - I'm so very very sorry to read your news and     that all will turn out ok  
I had a m/c before I had my son and it really broke me at the time   IA everything will be ok with you  

KP - how are you? Barbie has already given you lots of good advice, but I would just add to be careful of shop bought sarnies - especially with the mayo. - also another thing I used to avoid was ready cooked chicken of any kind...

Faz - can I ask you about the Foresight thing - I'm wondering whether I have time to do this before next tx in June/July   I am going to the Lister for an initial consultation - it would be much handier for me as live in sw London and I didn't really enjoy my experience at ARGC and don't really want to go back there. I conceived (is that the right word with tx  ) my son at C&W but thought we would try the top clinic this time - unfort. it didn't work, so in my heart I feel it's time to move to another clinic.

Neelam -  . I do feel for you, as I was also told before my last tx that as I conceived my son relatively easily that I had a 50% chance - when it doesn't work it's so very hard to take  

Take care ladies
Mx


----------



## FazWorld

Maarias, basically what you have to do is go to their site, download a form, send them a hair sample (close to the hair root), plus cheque. Try and do this so that it gets there before Friday, as they send all samples to the lab on Mondays. They analyze your hair and try and identify any toxic metals etc in your body. They then perscribe vits and mins to eliminate these from your body to its optimum level - they usually give it about 3-4 months programme.

But sister, there is one caveat that the vits/mins fairly expensive and a lot to take. They said we both had abnormally high copper and lead levels that are toxic to fertility which we tried to bring down with the vits. DH gave up after a while cos he said it was all rubbish and just a money making scam! Saying that, I did concieve on my 3rd ICSI attempt after this programme (that I was on for 1 year), having had 2 failed before it. I am curently on it again now, having had a further failed ICSI in Feb, and IA will have a further attempt of ICSI in June/July (also at Lister IA).

DH is now taking plenty of Zinc as Zinc and Selenium are known as vital for men, and he low on those even now. We still praying for a miracle, this w/e is crucial time so we are sending kids to MIL for a sleepover   

At least if you get the hair sample results you will know what state your bodies are in... 

Hope that helps...


----------



## DreamTeam

Salam everyone,
Unfortunately its not been a great day for me...its been 50:50. This is totally off topic so to speak, and I'll understand if you don't thik this is relevant, but here goes.

Basically, prior to the discovery of my fibroid and after its removal I had been getting green fluid coming out of my nipple. I went to the doctors a couple of times and eventually was referred to hospital. The doctor there said he couldn't feel anything but 'just to make me feel better' was going to send me for an ultra sound. Anyway I had that today and they found a lump   Alhumdulilah it's not cancerous  but I still have to go for a biopsy etc. I feel really numb about this. 50% is grateful that the doctor decided to send me for an ultra sound despite the fact that he felt nothing, and the other 50% is distraught. I just don't know where this leaves me in terms of ttc etc.

I don't know...

love
Snowbelle


----------



## Angelic

Snowbelle - so sorry to hear your news darling...  

I think you need to try and find consolation in the fact that the lump is not cancerous amd therefore you won't need any invasive treatment to make it better. It's good that you forced your GP to send you to the hospital and it was caught early. I know its easier said than done but try to relax and be positive as this will definitely benefit you whilst ttc. As far as TTC goes I don't see why this should effect it? Have you spoken to your clinic about it? Try not to worry till you have and they have told you their answer... I know all that I am saying is easier said than done... But Inshallah everything will fall into place and you will be okay...    

Take care of yourself.

xxx


----------



## Angelic

Hey BarbieDoll  


Hope you and baby girl is okay.  

I hope I am half as good as a mother as you, Inshallah I will try my best to do the best for these guys.

I think we have completed the baby clothes shopping and my maternity bag shopping, also got the sterilisers, breast pump, baths etc. Only need the moses baskets and car seats sorted which should be complete within the next week or so. Decorating their room this w/e so that should be fun.
Have been told that the maximum time they will keep babies inside is till about 32 weeks if all goes well Inshallah, so just under a month till their arrival which is pretty scary and exciting all at the same time.

Hmmm What else?

How is little one finding nursery and when are you going back to work?

What did you for dinner this evening?!

Lots of love, xxxx


----------



## FazWorld

Wow, Angelic, AH!!!! I didn't realise you were having triplets... not very nice question coming up, but did they ever suggest terminating one, and did you ever consider it? My sis just had a singleton baby at 32 weeks and he was tiny, will your three be the size of a singleton baby of that age (each) or smaller? My twins were by CC (cos they were both breach and I was running out of room, at 37 wks weighing 4.8 and 5.3, which is prob about the same size of singletons of that age...

You must be so excited..AH! 

Snowbelle, IA it will all be OK. Tackle each obstacle one at a time, you can do without the stress of one against the other. It will all be over b4 u even know it IA and you can focus all your energy on TCC. I actually think that it may have been your body reacting to the Fibroid which AH has now been removed. The body has its own way of telling us when somehing is not right, and then takes a bit of time to recover... IA it will be OK soon.


----------



## KittenPaws

Salam ! Juma'ah Mubarak everyone! 

Hope you are all well. 

Snowbelle- So sorry to hear what happened. Please dont worry at this time and InshAllah the results will all be fine. We will all be making dua for you inshAllah. It must be the last thing you need now but i pray Allah gives you patience at this time. Thinking of you  

Barbie you little gem- well done on keeping up the duas , i will wait for it.     P.s. Yeah habibi is like darling, kindof a pet name i like to use ! Hope you guys dont mind! 

Everyone else lots of love


----------



## KittenPaws

jazakhAllah !!


----------



## DreamTeam

Salam everyone,
BarbieDoll - thanks for the dua...inshallah I'll keep it in mind...

Wishing you guys lots of love 

love
Snowbelle


----------



## miss n.k

salaam everyone

hope everyone is doing well. 

BARBIEDOLL- I'm just trying to convince my DH for another cycle   . seeing so many children around me. my younger sister has 2 kids mashalah 

i sometimes sit there and think wish i could be a mother.
Its also so hard as all the family are asking oh why haven't they had any kids yet especially my DH family here and abroad. like always they blame the wife saying oh shes from this country and probably doesn't want to ruin her figure but i don't know how to explain to them that this is not the issue as alot of people don't know of my DH has a sperm problem.

when i do go through my next tx i just hope it comes out to be a positive result.

its like my mother-in-law is also very upset as she is seeing alto of people having children in the family and gets very emotional and wishes she was a grandmother as well.

to all sisters do dua for me    .

take care all and good nite.
neelam x x x


----------



## Iman

Salaams girls

Sorry been absent - just so busy!

Kittenpaws - you know I have given my congrats already but here it is again          Congratulations!!!! so - I guess the next question ( now we have done the BFN/BFP one!) is : 1,2 or 3?? eeek!! when is your first scan??

Snowbelle - sorry to hear what you are going through. I understand why you must be so worried. Remember Allah swt is with you and watching over you insha'allah - your in my du'a  

Soni - also I see some  news from you....how are you?? 

Neelam - salaams sis, don't think I have said hello yet!   Your probs seem similar to mine - DH has zero count but no-one knows and I know everyone is thinking its me!!   MIL is also getting upset too which can be a bit    at times if I am honest - because if there was something we could do ( i.e. get a BFP!) to make her happy then of course we would!! My BIL is getting married in ugust insha'allah and its highly likely that he will be a father before we are pregnant - if indeed we do ever make it...  

Enjoying the lovely hot weather masha'allah - cleaned the whole flat already this morning too!! Just depressed myself though by looking at another TTC site and seeing someone post " after only 2 months of trying we have got our BFP!" happy for her but it does bring it all home...... 

Angelic, maarias, barbiedoll   

lots of love and du'a.......

xxxx


----------



## FazWorld

aSA all,
Iman just read your response. I felt like that for so long. I remember when my SIL told me she was BFP, many years ago, I felt like I had been kicked in the stomach. i was really happy for her but soooo sad for myself. I remember dH and I went to a restuarant later, and were talking about babies, and in the middle of the meal, I burst out crying. DH was quite distraught as he knew how I felt. SIL unfortunately then lost the baby at 20 weeks, and I then felt guilty that I had unhappy feelings.   

listen, I know I keep harping on about it, but why don't you get your DH hair sampled at Foresight. Remember things like Zinc/Selenium are absolutely vital and Lead/Copper totally toxic for them and if too low/high can sometimes be the problem. And no - I don't have shares in the company!!  If it is just something like a mineral imbalance, then it can be sorted IA. It costs £45 to get done and in that, they give you a breakdown and how to sort it. They claim that if the balance is right, then anyone/everyone should be able to concieve naturally (even me at my age)!!!

I pray that we all get our bambinos soon IA.


----------



## Iman

Salaams Faz

It does sound interesting! we did the plan from the book Marilyn Glenville's Natural Solutuins for Infertility which involved taking all sort of vits and minerals, being really healthy etc but of course it doesnt help you establish what kind of imbalance maybe the problem - it just covers all bases IYKWIM....and we gave up in the end and just switched to a multivitamin for Men for DH and one with folic acid for me....it was too much taking about 13 pills a day! have cut out caffeine cut down on meat only drink filtered water etc so that is good.

Can you give me a link to Foresight or something ? is it a clinic? in London??    

Anything is worth a shot right??     

love Iman xxxx


----------



## FazWorld

Take a look at my mail on page 26, it has the link, don't want the moderator putting a great big red sign on here against me again - might get banned!!!

You simply send them a sample of hair with the form, the analyse and send you their findings with a proposed programme which you don't have to follow if u don't want.. it might just give you some idea thats all...


----------



## miss n.k

salaam to everyone

BARBIEDOLL- I'm 20 years old i got married very young and i want to do my tx at the same clinic as i really like them all there. they are so polite and helpful throughout my last tx they helped me alto.

IMAN- hi there sister I'm all new to this site so probably ain't spoken to yet but hope your OK and would love to chat to you and share my pain with all you sisters.

as who else Will understand me better then all of you on ff as we are all going through the same things.

take care everyone and enjoy the lovely weather.  

n.k


----------



## FazWorld

Asa,

anyone out there? Gone a bit quiet recently!!!!  

Everyone OK and enjoying the beautiful weather IA!!!


----------



## KittenPaws

WS sis, 

how are you ? Alhamdulillah im fine just at work at the mo. 

hows everyone else?


----------



## soni

salaam All,

Hope u all are fine.

Sorry for being absent but taking my time to recover from the ordeal.I must say Allah has been realy kind and has given me lots of patience already to deal with the whole situation.At the moment I am waiting to miscarry naturally as don't fancy having ERCP at all.Me not very anaesthetic friendly therefore want to avoid it as much as I can!!!!

Sorry for the lack of personals but just to let u know u all are in my prayers and thought and Insha'Allah this whole journey will be fruitful for us in the end.

Please keep me in ur prayers.....

love u all!!!


----------



## miss n.k

salaam to all

just was wondering where everyone had disappeared to hope you all are okay and in good health.

take care
neelam x x x


----------



## Fiffi

Salaam to all,

Just got back on Thursday.  Our 4 week holiday in the Maldives was wonderful  but its great to be back. Sarah was an angel on the 10 hour flight..slept like a log most of the way. Did catch a nasty bug while we were there but once we got over it, it was lovely, especially as DH joined us for the last 2 weeks. Sarah loved the sea and it was a mega-effort to drag her away from the beach. Got spoilt rotten by everyone.

Hi to all the new people too. Looking forward to get to know everyone..

hugs
Farah
xx


----------



## Damelottie

Glad you had a lovely time Farah xxx


----------



## KittenPaws

Salam Ladies...

ooh so quiet.

Alhamdulillah alls well. 

barbie - First scan 28th May InshAllah.

Hope you are all okay. will try and catch up properly a bit later xoxo


----------



## FazWorld

asa..

and another week goes by...

Barbie, it was hard work...!   The prob with trying to time it 'just right' is that it takes the enjoyment out of it.. it just becomes so mechanical.. having to even when not up to it, or not feeling like it.. just cos time is right... and then waiting to see if it had any success this time..  again..

Brought up the subject of when to do our final attempt yesterday.. D said we should give the Foresight thing at least 6 months to get into my system properly before embarking on that again. But the clock is still ticking.. IA within that time, I will turn 44  

Oh well, if it is meant to be, then it will happen Be'izz nillah (by Allah's leave) whatever my age.  If not, I have two magical daughters already AH.

KittenPaws, scan next week... what is that your 6 week scan.. IA hope all goes well. How you feeling (apart from over the moon I mean)?  

Fiffi, wow, a four week holiday, sounds fandabidozie (for those of you that have never heard that term, it is the Crankies - from my era!!!)

Soni, sis, how are you doing?

All others salaams..


----------



## KittenPaws

salam Faz. 

InshAllah you will have success with your ttc! May Allah grant you the little one you wish for. 

Alhamdulillah yeah everything is fine. I think rather than being over excited im very cautious and kindof worried. I pray that InshAllah we will get the long awaited result we pray for on the 1st scan. Please make dua for us. On the day of the scan i will be 7 week InshAllah. Its weird i live in fear of everything going wrong. But Allahu Alim, Allah has shown us his mercy and blessed us and InshAllah he will maintain it. 

xox


----------



## KittenPaws

Thank you so much barbie... oh ive only got as far as buying a prgnancy journal. Me and DH said we wont even look at other things until at least 5 months InshAllah. Im not that brave either!  
I always remember you all in my duas and InshAllah Allah will make this all easier for all of us. 

Hows your little one?


----------



## Maarias

Salaams ladies,
I hope you are all well?  

KP - I will keep you in my duas for the first scan - it's such a nerve racking time, but IA everything will be fine   I bought a doppler too but found it actually made me more nervous - they can be quite difficult to use, and caused me a bit of unnecessary anxiety   IA you should be able to start feeling some movements at around 15-20 wks - which I know must seem an age away!

Faz - I remember the Crankies     Crackerjack wasn't it - Friday teatimes when we got home from school!   IA I'm sure that age isn't a factor and the fact that you have two daughters already must be on your side. Well that's what I'm telling myself anyway  

Salaam to everyone else Barbie, Soni, Fifi - you are all in my duas.

We have our follow up at ARGC tomorrow - I have mixed feelings as you can imagine. We are off to Spain the following day so something to look forward to   

Take care ladies,
Mx


----------



## Fiffi

Kitten, try not to worry. IA, everything will go well. I know it is easier said than done.. 

Barbie, how's things with you? Hope all is ok. How did the shopping go?   

faz, I havent read all your posts so I dont really know the whole story..but responding to what barbie wrote, it is true that when the time is right, age is irrelevant. I had my DD after I turned 40 and that was a natural pg after 8 years of tx (several IVFs/IUI). 

Emmalottie, thanks. Now I feel I need another holiday to get over that one lol

Maarias- good luck for tomorrow. Inshallah, all will go well and you will get the answers you seek. And HAVE FUN in Spain. Hope the weather holds good. 

Hi to everyone else...will catch up with your news. 

hugs
Farah


----------



## KittenPaws

Salam hun,

im here!  hows you? 

Where is everyone?


----------



## Fiffi

Trying to stay awake..lol. DD is still not settled into her sleeping routing since returning from holiday and keeps waking up at 4.00 am (sometimes 3.30 am!), refusing to go back to sleep until around 10.30 when she takes a short nap...which results in her going to bed around 4.00 pm..no matter how much I try to keep her awake for a little while longer! DH is on-call at the hospital so doesnt get home till quite late..which means I dont get to bed before 11.00 pm. zzzzzzzzzzzz

says a very sleepy Fifi


----------



## KittenPaws

Ohh thats the worst. Whenever i get back from Oz my body clock is out for at least a week or two! 

Hopefully she will settle soon! 

Apart from that, how are you?


----------



## KittenPaws

Hey barbie!

Alhamdulillah im fine. The beautiful dry heaving has begun   but alhamdulillah good good. 1 week till the scan   and feeling a bit more calm to be honest. InshAllah it will go well...


----------



## FazWorld

asa everyone..

I was just thinking - aren't we the funniest of people.. we actually look forward the the 'dry heaving' as KP delicately put it... where most women look on it as a curse of being PG... Generally b4 the AP, I feel slightly light-headed and sometimes a bit dodgy generally and wonder... could this be because....maybe...?  esp if delayed by a day or so 

Well KP my dear enjoy it if it happens (as you know it is all good) and may you have an enjoyable and carefree time throughout.

Anyone heard from Soni? How is she doing?


----------



## DreamTeam

Salam alaykum everyone,
Inshallah everyone is feeling good. I get my biopsy results on the 28th of May please pray for me inshallah that they come back cancer clear.

love to everyone

Snowbelle


----------



## KittenPaws

JazakhAllah sis. Just want to get through next week and Inshallah if all goes well will be a bit calmer. 

Soni txtd me the other day. I think Alhamdulillah she is starting to come to terms. I just make dua Allah eases her pain and gives her patience at this time.

SNOWY! Salam habibi! InshAllah next week will be a success. Oh my 28th is a big day for us both...


----------



## DreamTeam

inshallah inshallah inshallah

and you need to come back with a scan which shows a whole litter of little ones!

love
Snowbelle


----------



## Iman

Assalaamu alaikum girls,

Hope all are well insha'allah. Sorry been absent recently - just so busy. Ive been setting up a website for my art and at the same time painting lots - for family as well as sale so taking up muchos time. When the website is done I;ll let you all have a peek!

KP and Snowbelle - both of you in my du'a for the 28th. May Allah swt bless you both with good news Ameen!!! 

DH is going to do his test ( now known in our house as 'THE test' loll...) on the 28th as well! so the same day!! Please remember us in your du'a too!! Wish there was some indication that we could guess one way or another if the drugs have worked.....Allah swt knows best though. Ive been making du'a to accept the outcome whatver it might be for both of us..Most days I am ok about it all just occasionally it hits home. I feel quite positive about adoption though insha'allah if that is the route for us. Certainly I know that neither mine or DH's life has been 'textbook' thus far so I know that Allah swt has always surprises in store for us! My BIL getting married in August so its wedding wedding wedding at the moment.....I know that they will be PG before us ( if we were to make it insha'allah) and while I will be so happy for them I know it will cast spotlight on me and DH too.....whatever Allah swt wills.

Salaams to all girls anyway - Barbiedoll, Maarias, Fifi, Miss NK, Faz, ooh goodness I am sure I am forgetting someone, Im scanning the last page of posts....Soni if you are reading, sending you lots of love and du'a sweetie

Mwah xx

Wasalaams.


----------



## KittenPaws

Salams All,

Iman InshAllah you will get good news on the 28th , I make dua that Allah gives you patience and strength at this time... (will txt you tonight sis) 

Barbie- Im waiting for someone else to organise one? Any volunteers?


----------



## KittenPaws

Jumuaah Mubarak everyone

JazaKhallah Barbie thats a really amazing offer. Well whoever wants to arrange the next meetup can keep that in mind! 

hope everyones well. 

Im looking forward to 5pm today then i have 5 days off! Woo hoo!


----------



## Dibley

New home this way ladies 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=141631.0

Hope you don't mind but I shortened the title 

Dibley x


----------

